# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Курси

## Irina Zaharova

*Дівчата, пропоную у цій темці збирати інформацію про курси підвищення кваліфікації \КПК\ та новини з курсів, а також самостійні роботи, реферати, контрольні та інш.*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Це новини з перших дистанційних курсів, а саме блог http://muzdnz.blogspot.com/

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Губанова Наталія Василівна - Керівник курсів

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Лекції на цьому блозі.http://muzdnz.blogspot.com/
Лекція "Інноваційна діяльність педагога"
Лекція "Науково-педагогічний супровід розвитку обдарованої дитини"
Презентація "Науково-педагогічний супровід розвитку обдарованої дитини"
Лекція "Психолого-педагогічний супровід розвитку дошкільника в процесі музичного виховання"
Лекція "Особливості витоків української ментальності. Слов’янска міфологія"
Додаткова інформація до лекції "Особливості витоків української ментальності. Слов'янська міфологія"

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Народний танець як один із засобів естетичного виховання дошкільників*
Сьогодні однією з актуальних проблем освіти є духовний розвиток особистості. У світи цього особливого значення набуває естетичне виховання. Будучи одним із аспектів цілісної системи виховання, її невід'ємною складовою частиною, естетичне виховання, як ніщо інше, сприяє духовному розвитку, впливає на формування естетичного ставлення до дійсності, активізацію творчої діяльності, розвиток естетичної культури особистості. Багатьма вченими підкреслюється, що важливе місце в естетичному вихованні дітей посідає залучення їх до світової культури. Саме це спрямовує розвиток внутрішнього світу дитини (Б.Г.Ананьєв, Л.С.Виготський, О.В.Запорожець, О.М.Леонтьєв, С.Л.Рубінштейн та ін.).
З відродженням національної культури, процесів демократизації суспільства активізується пошук науковцями нових, більш ефективних шляхів естетичного виховання дошкільників. Так, програму "Малятко" спрямовано на розширення кола уявлень дітей про культурні традиції українського народу, засвоєння яких, на думку авторів, сприятиме вихованню любові до свого народу, інтересу до його духовних цінностей. 
У коментарі до "Базового компонента дошкільної освіти в Україні" підкреслюється, що система дошкільної освіти має забезпечувати "прилучення дітей до системи цінностей, культури і традицій українського народу, виховання шанобливого ставлення до його надбань; ознайомлення з культурою народів світу" [8, 14]. При цьому завдання " створювати культурне середовище, сприяти становленню в дитини базису особистої культури, залучати до світу національної та світової культури" [8, 16] розглядається як одне з основних завдань національної системи дошкільної освіти. 
Значну роль у залученні дитини до світу культури відіграє мистецтво, що розглядається вченими як засіб спілкування людей, фактор національної та інтернаціональної єдності. Мистецтво відрізняється від інших численних видів практичної діяльності людей тим, що пов'язане з відчуттями та емоціями. Так, Л.С.Виготський визначав мистецтво як "суспільну техніку відчуття", "сукупність естетичних знаків, спрямованих на те, щоб викликати у людей емоції" [4], а також підкреслював соціальну цінність художніх емоцій, викликаних мистецтвом. Спираючись на це положення, танцювальне мистецтво можна, безумовно, розглядати як один з найбільш дійових факторів формування гармонійно розвинутої, духовно збагаченої особистості.
Відомо, що ще здавна танець був засобом вираження почуттів та емоцій людей. Відокремившись від прямого зв'язку з обрядами, де він мав насамперед релігійно-магічний зміст, танець набув значення мистецтва, що втілює красу людського тіла, різноманітний душевний стан. Природа танцю образна і має за основу узагальнення багатоманітних "пластичних мотивів", відібраних із реального життя рухів, які організуються за законами ритму, симетрії, орнаментального узору. Танець органічно пов'язаний з музикою, яка посилює виразність танцювальної пластики, дає йому емоційну ритмічну основу [2, 503]. 
Багато дослідників розглядають виховний вплив танцю у зв'язку з його значним фізично-культурним та духовно-культурним потенціалом, що сприяє всебічному розвитку дитини. Естетичне виховання засобами ритміки та хореографії висвітлено у працях Є.Б.Абдуліної, Б.В.Асаф'єва, А.Р.Верещагіної, Д.Б.Кабалевського, К.В.Тарасової, В.І.Шпак та інших. Проблемам музично-рухового розвитку дошкільників, формуванню в них навичок виконання танців, розвитку творчості під час означеної діяльності присвячено дослідження Р.Т.Акбарової, С.В.Акішева, Н.О.Ветлугіної, О.В.Горшкової, А.М.Зіміної, М.Л.Палавандішвілі, О.П.Радинової та ін. Ученими підкреслюється, що за допомогою рухів дитина пізнає світ: рухаючись під музику, вона вчиться повнішому її сприйняттю, завдяки чому отримує певні враження від музичних творів. При цьому у дітей розвивається загальна музикальність, творча уява, поступово формується художній смак, розвиваються спеціальні здібності музично-рухового виконавства.
Треба зазначити, що танцювальне мистецтво, як ніщо інше, передбачає культуродоцільність, тобто "відкритість" різних культур. З огляду на це особливого значення набуває знайомство дітей з народним танцем, що, як і кожний витвір народного мистецтва, є "плодом народної творчості, уособленням його смаків і вподобань, дзеркалом національних особливостей художнього мислення народу" [9, 10]. Виходячи з цього, використання танців різних народів у процесі організації танцювальної діяльності дітей старшого дошкільного віку, на наш погляд, сприяє створенню умов для найбільш повного (з урахуванням віку) ознайомлення дошкільників з розвитком культури сучасного суспільства. Цей аспект естетичного виховання у процесі танцювальної діяльності потребує насамперед знань у галузі національної культури. Такий підхід, на наш погляд, дає змогу дошкільнику побачити та зрозуміти єдність національної танцювальної культури із світовою, сприяє формуванню різних пізнавальних інтересів, пробуджує чуттєвість, а також створює умови для розвитку танцювальної творчості.
На сучасному етапі психолого-педагогічні дослідження та передова педагогічна практика все більше звертають увагу на необхідність формування естетичного досвіду дітей. Прогресивні вітчизняні науковці та діячі мистецтва відстоюють необхідність знайомства з народними традиціями. Але, на жаль, серед засобів, що сприяють цьому, танцювальна діяльність посідає незначне місце. Недостатня увага приділяється і національним хореографічним традиціям, які є важливим засобом формування у старших дошкільників, національної свідомості розвитку їхньої художньо-естетичної культури. 
Мета нашого дослідження полягає у тому, щоб з'ясувати готовність дітей старшого дошкільного віку до танцювальної діяльності.. Початковим етапом у визначенні стану цього питання у практиці дошкільних закладів освіти було проведення з дітьми бесід, аналіз яких дозволив визначити ставлення дошкільників до танцювальної діяльності взагалі та особистого ставлення до народного танцю. Також було звернено увагу на їх знання в галузі національних хореографічних традицій, що входило в завдання нашого дослідження. Спостереження за самим процесом танцювальної діяльності дошкільників, виконання ними експериментальних завдань було спрямовано на визначення рівня музично-рухового розвитку дітей. При цьому особлива увага приділялась виконанню дошкільниками різних народних танців, а також танців, що є втіленням національних хореографічних традицій.
У результаті аналізу отриманих даних з'ясовано, що діти, безперечно, люблять танцювати. Відповідаючи на питання "Чи любиш ти танцювати і чому?", вони орієнтувалися на емоційні враження, спогади, пов'язані з власним досвідом ("Мені стає дуже весело", "Полюбляю танцювати для батьків, коли всі радіють та плескають"). І лише окремі діти виявляли розуміння значення танців (" Я хочу бути стрункою", "Я буду як балерина", "Хочу красиво ходити тагарно рухатися"). Одержані дані свідчать про те, що дошкільники лише частково сприймають хореографічне мистецтво. Більшість дітей говорять про танці, які вони виконували, пов'язуючи це лише з яскравими костюмами, які їм купували або шили батьки ("Була Сніжинкою; платтячко сяяло, немов дорогоцінне каміння", "Був Петрушкою у яскравому ковпаку", "Була у чудовому костюмі Квітки"). Не змогли розповісти про те, що саме їм подобається у танцях 10,6 % дітей ("Не пам'ятаю", "Забув", "Сподобалось, але не пригадую"). У ході розмов було з'ясовано, що більшості дітей подобаються рухливі танці, що виконуються під веселу, жваву сучасну музику. Музика спокійна, лірична за характером викликає у окремих дошкільників бажання слухати її, мріяти. 
З'ясовуючи ставлення старших дошкільників до народних танців, ми дійшли до висновку, що в цілому діти мають про них надто скромні знання. Вони говорили про народні танці як про гарні, майже завжди веселі, але при цьому більша частина малюків затруднялась із наведенням прикладів назв хореографічних композицій, а тим більше визначенням національної приналежності того чи іншого танцю. Це свідчить про те, що при організації процесу танцювальної діяльності дошкільників педагоги приділяють увагу лише музиці та рухам того чи іншого танцю і зовсім не звертаються до змісту танцю та його сюжету. Недостатня увага приділяється назвам композицій, а тим більше історії виникнення того чи іншого танцю. Ця ситуація і призводить до відсутності у малюків яскравих вражень від виконання танців, емоційного ставлення до них. Дані опитування свідчать про те, що запас уявлень дітей про народний танок обмежений і визначається швидше переглядом концертів, телепрограм, аніж власним досвідом, набутим на музичних заняттях. 
Дітям пропонувалося також назвати та показати рухи відомих їм народних танців. При цьому дошкільники виконували рухи, що не мають яскравого національного забарвлення та можуть використовуватися у різних танцях (плескання, оберти, виведення ноги на каблук тощо). Більше того, при показі вони не використовували положень рук, характерних для тієї чи іншої національності. Танцюючи, діти основну увагу приділяли рухам ніг, повністю була відсутня робота тулубу, голови. На наш погляд, це пов'язано з тим, що на музичних заняттях дітей не знайомлять з особливостями виконання танців різних народів, а також не приділяють достатньої уваги розвитку у малюків координації музичного руху, узгодженості роботи всіх ланок тулуба відповідно до музики.
Зацікавлено діти описували предмети, з якими виконуються народні танці. Дошкільники називали віночки, ложки, хусточки, квіти і т. ін. Це, на наш погляд, підкреслює доцільність використання атрибутики при організації танцювальної діяльності дітей старшого дошкільного віку. Танцювальні композиції, в яких присутні ті чи інші предмети, викликають у дошкільників зацікавленість. Діти з більшим бажанням розучують їх та виконують з великим ентузіазмом та захопленням. Слід зазначити, що від художнього, образного оформлення також залежить виховне значення танцю. Гарно дібраний костюм та атрибутика привчають дитину входити у світ образів танцю, що має значний вплив на свідомість дитини, її виховання. 
Під час розмови про українські танці більшість дітей відповіли, що "вміють їх танцювати", але характеризували їх як "не дуже цікаві". Багато опитаних (74,2%) не могли пригадати назви українських народних танців, які вони виконували на святах; дитячі враження не чіткі, уривчасті. Дошкільнята відновлюють у пам'яті окремі танці і лише ті, які виконувалися не дуже давно ("Гопачок", "Козачок"). Багато опитаних не могли розкрити зміст, дати характеристику назвам танців. Спостерігається відсутність у малечі яскравих вражень, лише дехто пригадував, що "виступав як парубок", "танцювала, а на голові був віночок з квітів" тощо. Такі пояснення є типовими. Мабуть, це об'єктивне явище, оскільки малятам пропонують традиційні, не дуже цікаві програмові танки. Більше того, ознайомлення з українським танком на музичних заняттях проходить епізодично. Це також є причиною того, що дошкільники не знають багатьох українських танців, дають їм характеристику, спираючись на ознаки, притаманні танцям й інших народів світу. Треба відзначити, що відсутність інтересу до українських танців спостерігалася особливо у хлопчиків. Хоча при правильному підході до ознайомлення дітей з національними хореографічними традиціями, український народний танок має зацікавити саме хлопчиків: історично склалося, що головна роль у ньому в більшості випадків належить чоловікові.
Дошкільники мають уявлення про деякі українські танки, але рухи цих танців, як правильно, пригадати не можуть. Так, їм пропонувалося показати рухи українських танців, які вони колись виконували або бачили у виконанні інших. Треба зазначити, що основна частина дітей при цьому знову використовувала плескання, кружляння, пружні присідання. Лише деякі дошкільники виконали "колупалочку" з характерно складеними на рівні грудей руками, притупи, присядку. Один із хлопчиків навіть намагався виконати складні технічні рухи, характерні для українського чоловічого танцю, пояснюючи, що "бачив їх на концерті". Отже, простежується недостатня обізнаність дітей з культурою свого народу, зокрема з хореографічними традиціями, що, звичайно, не може сприяти їх національно-культурному вихованню.
Невелику активність проявили діти, описуючи український народний костюм. Дівчата називали "віночок", а деякі хлопці згадали лише "широкі шаровари". Це доводить, що інформацією про національний костюм дошкільнята володіють недостатньо. Варто зазначити, що у більшості дошкільних закладів не приділяється належна увага українському костюму. Народне вбрання, як і танець, нерозривно пов'язане з традиціями, побутом, працею, культурою і мистецтвом народу. Знайомство з ним, безперечно, впливає на обізнаність дітей з національною культурою. Окрім цього, одяг не тільки створює певний настрій, а і тісно пов'язаний з танцювальною лексикою, характером того чи іншого танцю. Особливу зацікавленість у малюків викличе костюм, який, підкреслюючи національні особливості, має сучасне кольорове звучання. Так, після розгляду та обговорення українського національного костюму діти говорили про те, що він "дуже яскравий", "гарний", виявляли бажання його вдягнути. При цьому на прохання затанцювати у костюмі відгукнулася лише незначна частина опитуваних. 
Одним з методів одержання даних, що характеризують участь дитини у танцювальній діяльності, були систематичні спостереження. Вони тривали під час проведення музичних занять (йдеться про сприйняття старшими дошкільниками нового танцювального матеріалу, його засвоєння); свят, вечорів розваг (виступи дітей з підготовленими танцями); самостійної музичної діяльності (йдеться про виконання знайомих танців у вільний час, а також творчі прояви в самостійній танцювальній діяльності).
Аналіз спостережень свідчить, що на музичних заняттях в основному всі дівчатка та хлопчики зрадістю сприймають новий танець, причому інтерес малюків зростає по мірі ознайомлення з ним. Під час розучування та виконання рухів більшість дітей відчували себе на підйомі, намагалися старанно виконувати рухи, навіть звертали увагу на якість виконання ("Я гарно танцюю?"). Але звістку про те, що буде розучуватися український танець, з цікавістю сприйняла незначна кількість дітей. Треба зазначити, що тут інтерес дітей у процесі роботи спадав ("Просто не хочу танцювати" "Я хочу бути Мушкетером, а не Козаком"). 2,4% дітей сприйняли звістку байдуже, пояснюючи це фізичним станом "Я погано почуваюсь", "Болить голова". Відмовилися без мотивування 1,2% дітей.
При виконанні танців на ранках, вечорах розваг дошкільники не завжди почувалися вільно, іноді розгублювалися, забували послідовність рухів. Дуже часто була відсутня ритмічність та виразність виконання рухів. Треба зазначити, що з більшим задоволенням діти виконували композиції під сучасну музику. Виконання народних танців не здійснювалось без особливого ентузіазму. Частіше дошкільнята виконували рухи механічно, за підказкою музичного керівника. Українських танців загалом виконувалося небагато. Отже, говорити про повну реалізацію виховного потенціалу національних хореографічних традицій, на жаль, не можна.
Спостереження за процесом самостійної музичної діяльності показали, що дошкільники інколи танцюють, але переважно сучасні танці. Вони ритмічно рухаються, коли чують улюблену музику. Однак, не маючи відповідних умінь, роблять це примітивно, що не може ефективно впливати на гармонійний розвиток творчої особистості. В імпровізаційних танцях вони виконують однотипні, невиразні рухи, спостерігається відсутність координації музичного руху. Діти не танцюють самостійно. Більшість дошкільників потребує чітких вказівок дорослого.
Таким чином, систематичні спостереження та спілкування з дітьми підтвердили вже зроблений нами висновок про те, що в дошкільних закладах танцювальна діяльність пов'язана з музичними заняттями, входить до програм вечорів розваг, свят, тобто програмується, а вільній самостійній дитячій творчості приділяється недостатня увага. Незважаючи на це, аналіз отриманих результатів свідчить про те, що у дітей старшого дошкільного віку спостерігається справжній інтерес до танцювальної діяльності, але при цьому сучасні танці їх цікавлять більше ніж народні. На наш погляд, повна неінформованість дошкільників у галузі народного танцювального мистецтва пов'язана з неправильним підходом педагогів до організації процесу танцювальної діяльності дітей старшого дошкільного віку. Цей факт є і причиною невизначеності інтересу дітей до національних хореографічних традицій. Не маючи достатніх знань про народні танці, а також відповідних танцювальних навичок, малята виконують їх без задоволення. Відсутність позитивного емоційного ставлення до танцювальної діяльності призводить до того, що не реалізується виховний потенціал танцювального мистецтва.
На наш погляд, процес танцювальної діяльності може значною мірою вплинути на естетичне виховання дитини, якщо будувати його на основі культурологічного принципу, який включає культуродоцільність, чуттєвість як сукупність емоційних відчуттів, готовність дитини до виконавчої творчості. При цьому можливе активне залучення дошкільників до культурних цінностей, а також підведення дітей до визначення місця національної культури у світовій. З огляду на це особливого значення набуває інтеграція інтелектуального, особистого та діяльного компонентів у процесі естетичного виховання при пріоритеті формування чуттєвого, емоційного ставлення дитини до мистецтва, а також підготовка педагога до забезпечення такої спрямованості педагогічного процесу.
ЛІТЕРАТУРА
1. Ананьев Б.Г. Человек как предмет познания. - Л.: изд-во ЛГУ, 1968. - 339 с.
2. Балет / Под ред. Ю.Н.Григоровича. - М.: Советская энциклопедия, 1981. - С.503.
3. Верховинець В.М. Теорія українського народного танцю. - К.: Музична Україна, 1990. - 150 с.
4. Выготский Л.С. Психология искусства. - М., 1968. - С.17.
5. Выготский Л.С. Эмоции и их развитие в детском возрасте. Собр. соч.: В 6 т. - М.: Педагогика, 1982. - Т. 2. - С.416-422. 
6. Горшкова Е.В. Обучение языку движений как средство формирования у дошкольников музикально-двигательного творчества: Автореф. дис. ... канд. пед. наук. - М., 1989.
7. Зимина А.Н. Музикально-ритмическое воспитание детей 5-6 лет в детском саду: Автореф. дис. ... канд.. пед. наук. - М., 1964. - 9 с.
8. Зимина А.Н. Основы музыкального воспитания и развития детей младшего возраста. - М.: Владос, 2000. - С.124-156.
9. Коментар до Базового компонента дошкільної освіти в Україні / Наук. Ред. О.Л.Кононенко. - К.: Дошкільне виховання, 2003. - 243 с. 
10. Тараканова А.П. Костюми до шкільного свята. - К.: Радянська школа, 1985. - 48 с.
11. Шаломович С.М., Рудченко І.М., Зініч Р.Т. Методика музичного виховання в дитячому садку. - К.: Музична Україна, 1979. - 163 с.
12. Шевчук А.С. Вплив українських музично-хореографічних традицій на музично-руховий розвиток дошкільників: Автореф. дис. ... канд. пед. наук. - К., 2002. - 20 с.
13. Эстетическое воспитание и развитие детей дошкольного возраста / Под ред. Е.А.Дубровской, С.А.Козловой. - М.: Академія, 2002. - С.40-49.

----------

Shymar (04.05.2017), Скептик (04.12.2016)

----------


## Сестрица Аленушка

Здравствуйте коллеги. Я  неделю назад приехала с курсов , у нас требовали к курсовой ещё и видео -презентацию или мини - портфолио на 15 -20 слайдов.  Я делала вот в таком ключе, может  подойдёт кому -то идея. Здесь ворд 10,в третьем ворде музыкальное сопровождение на компе не звучит.

http://narod.ru/disk/47282086001.dde...%8F1.pptx.html

----------


## ina

Розвиток і збагачення  культури почуттів   
http://yadi.sk/d/13JpzAJD8fLVe

----------

daniv62 (26.02.2016), Irinnka (04.11.2020), Лариса12 (09.10.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (27.04.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Компетентнісно-зорієнтовані освітні технології як основа якісної дошкільної освіти
Автор: Холтобіна О.У., к.п.н., професор кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
В умовах модернізації освіти в Україні серед першочергових завдань, спрямованих на підсилення ролі дошкільної освіти в сучасному освітньому просторі, є перехід до нового типу інноваційної освіти, що виходить з розуміння цінності людини. Одним із шляхів оновлення змісту дошкільної освіти, узгодження їх із потребами сучасного суспільства, є орієнтація саме на компетентістну парадигму освіти. Так, в дослідженнях сучасних науковців наголошується на тому, що ― компетентнісний підхід орієнтує не тільки на передачу знань та соціального досвіду, а й на підготовку людини до розв‘язання соціальнихпроблем у майбутньому, використання не застарілих знань, а випереджаючих, нетрадиційнихдій.
За визначенням О. Пометун, «компетентнісний підхід – цеспрямованість освітнього процесу на формування й розвиток ключових (базових) і предметних компетентностей особистості. Результатом такого процесу є сформованість загальної компетентності людини як сукупності ключових компетентностей, інтегрованої характеристики особистості.
Виявившись новим концептуальним орієнтиром розбудови національних систем освіти, компетентнісний підхід викликав неабиякий інтерес світової педагогічної спільноти.Так, одним із провідних напрямів діяльності таких відомих міжнародних організацій, як ЮНЕСКО, ЮНІСЕФ, ПРООН, Рада Європи, Організація європейського співробітництва та розвитку, Міжнародний департамент стандартів тощо, які опікуються проблемами розвитку освіти, є реалізація ряду проектів, спрямованих на забезпечення науково-методичного, організаційного та моніторингового супроводу процесу модернізації національних систем освіти на засадах компетентнісного підходу.
Найбільш гостру полеміку в учасників означених проектів, науковців і педагогів-практиків викликають питання, пов’язані з формулюванням основних понять компетентнісного підходу в освіті, визначенням ключових компетентностей, виявленням шляхів його реалізації.
Охарактеризуємо найвпливовіші серед світової педагогічної спільноти підходи до вирішення означених питань.
Поняття «компетентність» введено у вітчизняний науково-педагогічний обіг під впливом європейської освітянської традиції, яка активно послуговується ним уже понад чверть століття. Але й досі серед дослідників відсутня одностайність щодо його змісту, а навколо його дефініцій і трактувань точаться суперечки теоретиків.
Зарубіжні вчені під компетентністю розуміють:здатність людини застосовувати свої знання; здатність, що ґрунтується на досвіді або знаннях, які людина розвинула завдяки практиці або освіті; навички й уміння, які особистість може використовувати в різних ситуаціях і контекстах та опановуючи нові ситуації.
Розмаїття нюансів змісту поняття «компетентність» спонукало науковців і функціонерів сфери освіти уніфікувати його трактування. Так, експерти Департаменту економічного, соціального та культурного розвитку ЮНЕСКО трактують це поняття як «здатність застосовувати знання та вміння ефективно й творчо діяти в міжособистісних відносинах – ситуаціях, що передбачають взаємодію з іншими людьми в соціальному контексті так само, як і в професійних ситуаціях», афахівці Міжнародного департаменту стандартів визначають поняття «компетентність» як «спроможність кваліфіковано здійснювати діяльність, виконувати завдання або роботу».
На відміну від зарубіжних науковців, більшість вітчизняних дослідників прагнуть розширити зміст поняття «компетентність», включивши до нього, крім знань і вмінь у певній галузі (як у більшості визначень європейських учених), ще й різноманітні особистісні утворення – цінності, мотиви, ставлення тощо.
Прикладом може служити трактування О. Пометун, яка включає до змісту компетентності «спеціальним шляхом структуровані (організовані) набори знань, умінь, навичок і ставлень, які набуваються особистістю в процесі навчання. Вони дозволяють їй визначати, тобто ідентифікувати і розв’язувати незалежно від контексту (від ситуації) проблеми, що є характерними для певної сфери діяльності»,
Підсумовуючи короткий огляд, варто навести одне з найновіших визначень, що є прикладом комплексного, найбільш загального підходу до визначення змісту поняття. Експерти програми «Визначення та відбір компетентностей: теоретичні й концептуальні засади» («DeSeCo») розглядають компетентність як «здатність успішно задовольняти індивідуальні та соціальні потреби, діяти й виконувати поставлені завдання. Кожна компетентність побудована на комбінації (поєднанні) взаємовідповідних знань, умінь і практичних навичок, ставлень і цінностей, поведінкових компонентів – усього того, що особистість може мобілізувати для активної дії».
Аналіз наведених визначень поняття «компетентність» надає змогу розглядати феномен, що обговорюється, як інтегративну якість особистості, що має складну структуру. Найбільш поширеним у національній педагогічній науці є підхід, окреслений О. Пометун, яка доскладових компетентності відносить знання, уміння, навички та ставлення.
Слід зазначити, що в сучасному науково-педагогічному обігу паралельно вживаються два терміни: «компетентність» і «компетенція». З приводу їх співвідношення теж немає одностайної думки. Аналіз різноманітних наукових джерел дає підстави виокремити принаймні три підходи до визначення співвідношення цих понять.
Перший підхід характеризується тим, що обидва терміни вживаються як синоніми
Представники другого підходу вважають компетенції складниками компетентності.
Згідно з третім підходом, поняття «компетенція» тлумачиться як коло повноважень певної особи, перелік соціальних вимог до її діяльності в певній сфері, тоді як «компетентність» означає узагальнену здатність особистості до діяльності. Більшість українських педагогів погодилась із цим підходом, «визначивши, що під терміном «компетенція» розуміється передусім коло повноважень якої-небудь організації, установи або особи. У межах своєї компетенції особа може бути компетентною або некомпетентною в певних питаннях, тобто мати (набути) компетентність (компетентності) у певній сфері діяльності. Оскільки йдеться про процес навчання і розвитку особистості, що відбувається в системі освіти, то одним із результатів освіти й буде набуття людиною набору компетентностей,що є необхідними для діяльності в різних сферах суспільного життя».
Принциповим моментом компетентнісного підходу є питання про системну ієрархію компетентностей, яка виявляється стратегічним орієнтиром при визначенні змісту освіти. Більшість учених наголошують на доцільності представлення ієрархізованої системи компетентностей таким чином: надпредметні → загальнопредметні → спеціальнопредметні.
Надпредметні компетентності належать до метапредметного рівня змісту загальної середньої освіти, що ґрунтується на засадах компетентнісного підходу. Вони визначаються як здатність людини здійснювати складні поліфункціональні, поліпредметні, культуродоцільні види діяльності, ефективно розв’язуючи відповідні проблеми. За метафоричним виразомО. Крисана,надпредметні компетентності можуть бути представлені у вигляді «парасольки» над усім процесом навчання.
Одночасно з означеним терміном, як українські, так і зарубіжні науковці широко застосовують синонімічні поняття: «ключові компетентності», «базові компетентності», «життєві компетентності», «міжпредметні компетентності», «транспредметні компетентності». Найбільш уживаним міжнародною освітянською спільнотою є термін «ключові компетентності» («key competencies»).

За класифікацією ОЕСD (Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development),ключові компетентності можна поділити на три категорії:
•здатність до автономної, ефективної, відповідальної дії;
•здатність до використання в комунікації символічних і мовленнєвих засобів, а також ІКТ;
•вміння функціонувати в соціально гетерогенних групах.
Формування в підростаючого покоління ключових компетентностей стає можливим за умов інноваційної освіти, що спрямована на навчання молодих людей:
•«життєвим навичкам» (вмінню долати особисті проблеми та стреси, бути толерантними по відношенню до інших, уміти доцільно використовувати свій час, розуміти інструкції й дотримуватись правил, оформляти ділову документацію, зокрема, писати заяви, резюме, ділові листи тощо);
•міжпредметним умінням (обробляти й систематизувати текстову й числову інформацію, писати тексти і виступати перед аудиторією, здійснювати ділову комунікацію, зокрема, працювати в групі, бути «членом команди», співпрацювати та керувати людьми, дотримуючись правил «чесної гри» тощо);
•бути ініціативним, пропонувати нестандартні рішення, уміти аргументовано відстоювати свою точку зору тощо;
•проектуванню, що включає визначення пріоритетів, постановку мети, формулювання завдань, пошук ефективних способів здійснення діяльності, оцінку своїх можливостей і ресурсів, презентацію, аналіз результатів діяльності тощо;
•науковому пізнанню (висуванню гіпотез, моделюванню, експериментуванню, аналізу та узагальненню результатів діяльності).
Серед українських науковців теж відсутня одностайність щодо визначення переліку ключових компетентностей. Тому, узагальнивши здобутки європейських і вітчизняних учених, учасники робочої групи з питань запровадження компетентнісного підходу, створеної в рамках проекту ПРООН «Освітня політика та освіта «рівний – рівному», запропонували орієнтовний перелік ключових компетентностей, до якого увійшли 7 надпредметних компетентностей:
•уміння вчитися,
•загальнокультурна компетентність;
•громадянська компетентність;
•підприємницька компетентність;
•соціальна компетентність;
•здоров’язберігаюча компетентність;
•компетентність у застосуванні ІКТ.
Уміння вчитися розуміється як цілісне індивідуальне психологічне утворення, що інтегрує індивідуальний досвід успішної навчальної праці учня й характеризується наявністю в нього розвинених способів навчальної діяльності. У сформованому вигляді ця компетентність дозволяє запобігти перевантаженню, активізує пізнавальну діяльність, ініціативу особистості, сприяє раціональному використанню часу й навчальних засобів, дає змогу не губитися в новій пізнавальній і життєвій ситуації.
Соціальна компетентністьпередбачає наявність в особистості здатності:
- аналізувати механізми функціонування соціальних інститутів суспільства, визначаючи своє місце в ньому, та проектувати стратегії свого життя з урахуванням інтересів і потреб різних соціальних груп, індивідів, відповідно до соціальних норм і правил, наявних в українському суспільстві;
- продуктивно співпрацювати з різними партнерами в групі та команді, виконувати різні ролі й функції в колективі, проявляти ініціативу, підтримувати взаємини та керувати власною соціальною поведінкою;
- застосовувати технології трансформації та конструктивного розв’язання конфліктів, досягати консенсусу;
- спільно визначати цілі діяльності, планувати, розробляти й реалізовувати соціальні проекти і стратегії індивідуальних та колективних дій, брати на себе відповідальність за прийняті рішення та їх виконання;
- визначати мету комунікації, застосовувати ефективні стратегії спілкування. 3алежно від ситуації, вміти емоційно налаштовуватися на спілкування з іншим.
Загальнокультурна компетентність стосується сфери культури особистості та суспільства в усіх її аспектах. Передбачає передусім оволодіння учнями вітчизняною та світовою культурною спадщиною, формування в них культури міжособистісних стосунків, дотримання принципів толерантності, плюралізму. Сформована загальнокультурна компетентність дозволяє особистості:
•	аналізувати й оцінювати найважливіші досягнення національної, європейської та світової науки й культури, орієнтуватися в сучасному культурному просторі;
•	застосовувати засоби й технології інтеркультурної взаємодії;
•	користуватися рідною та іноземними мовами, доцільно застосовувати мовленнєві навички та норми відповідної мовної культури, символіку, тексти в процесі комунікації;
•	застосовувати методи самовиховання, орієнтовані на систему індивідуальних, національних і загальнолюдських цінностей, для розробки й реалізації стратегій і моделей поведінки та кар’єри;
•	опановувати й реалізувати моделі толерантної поведінки та стратегії конструктивної діяльності в умовах культурного, мовного, релігійного розмаїття.
Здоров’язберігаюча компетентність розуміється як цілісне індивідуальне психологічне утворення особистості, спрямоване на збереження фізичного, соціального, психічного та духовного здоров’я – свого та оточення.
Компетентність у застосуванні інформаційних і комунікаційних технологій передбачає здатність учня орієнтуватися в інформаційному просторі, отримувати інформацію та оперувати нею відповідно до власних потреб і вимог сучасного високотехнологічного інформаційного суспільства.
Сформована компетентність у використанні ІКТ передбачає наявність в особистості здатностей:
•	застосовувати інформаційно-комунікаційні технології в навчанні та повсякденному житті;
•	раціонально використовувати комп’ютер і комп’ютерні засоби при розв’язуванні завдань, пов’язаних з опрацюванням інформації, її пошуком, систематизацією, зберіганням, поданням і передаванням;
•	будувати інформаційні моделі й досліджувати їх за допомогою засобів ІКТ;
•	давати оцінку процесові й досягнутим результатам технологічної діяльності.
Сформована громадянська компетентністьпередбачає в особистості наявність здатностей:
•	орієнтуватися в проблемах сучасного суспільно-політичного життя в Україні, знати процедури участі в діяльності політичних інститутів демократичної держави, органів місцевого самоврядування;
•	застосовувати процедури й технології захисту інтересів, прав і свобод своїх та інших громадян, виконувати громадянські обов’язки в межах місцевої громади та держави загалом;
•	застосовувати способи та стратегії взаємодії з органами державної влади на користь собі й громадянському суспільству;
•	використовувати способи діяльності й моделі поведінки, що відповідають чинному законодавству України, задовольняють власні інтереси особи та захищають права людини й громадянина;
•	робити свідомий вибір та застосовувати демократичні технології прийняття індивідуальних і колективних рішень, враховуючи інтереси й потреби громадян, представників певної спільноти, суспільства та держави.
Сформована підприємницька компетентність особистості передбачає реалізацію нею здатностей:
•	співвідносити власні економічні інтереси й потреби з наявними матеріальними, трудовими, природними й екологічними ресурсами, інтересами й потребами інших людей та суспільства, застосовувати технології моніторингу ресурсів і забезпечення сталого розвитку;
•	організовувати власну трудову та підприємницьку діяльність і працю колективу, орієнтуватися в нормах і етиці трудових відносин;
•	аналізувати й оцінювати власні професійні можливості, здібності та співвідносити їх з потребами ринку праці;
•	складати, здійснювати й оцінювати плани підприємницької діяльності та особисті бізнес-проекти, розробляти прості моделі дій та прийняття економічно й екологічно обґрунтованих рішень у динамічному світі;
•	презентувати та поширювати інформацію про результати чи продукти власної економічної діяльності та діяльності колективу.
Загальнопредметні (загальногалузеві) компетентності, які відносяться до другого, загальнотеоретичного рівня змісту загальної середньої освіти, визначаються як «компетентності, яких учень набуває впродовж усього терміну вивчення того чи іншого предмета / освітньої галузі».
Третій рівень змісту загальної середньої освіти складають спеціальнопредметні (предметні) компетентності – «компетентності, яких набуває учень при вивченні певного предмета упродовж конкретного навчального року або ступеня навчання».
Теоретичне обґрунтування компетентісного підходу як методологічної основи організації дошкільної освіти вперше було висвітлено у Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти. Зокрема, в ньому визначений найголовніший пріоритет у навчально-виховному процесі в дошкільному закладі – озброєння дітей – наукою життя.
Згідно Базового компоненту дошкільної освітижиттєво компетентною дитиною можна вважати ту, яка має досвід розв‘язання життєвихпроблем, адекватно, конструктивно і ефективно поводиться та приймає свідоме рішення врізних життєвих ситуаціях, є в них активним суб‘єктом, проявляє власне ―Я, задовольняє соціальні та індивідуальні потреби.
Отож, зміна освітньої парадигми, спрямованої на набуття дитиною основ життєвого досвіду у дошкільному навчальному закладі, зробила необхідним застосування компетентнісного підходу до процесу виховання дошкільників в умовах дошкільного навчального закладу. Означене завдання реалізується завдяки впровадженню в практику роботи дошкільного навчального закладу компетентнісно орієнтованих освітніх технологій. Розглянемо деякі з них.
Технологія ТРВЗ (технологія розв’язання винахідницьких задач)
 Інноваційна освітні технологія ТРВЗ є потужним дидактичним засобом формування основ життєвої компетентності дошкільника
ТРВЗ –педагогіка – це порівняно молода наука, яка з’явилася близько 50 років тому. Якщо існують талановите мислення, обдарованість, отже, мають існувати й відповідні закономірності. Мабуть, саме так розмірковував засновник ТРВЗ Г.С. Альтшуллер, заклавши у 1946 році основи своєї методики. Вона застосовувалась у різних галузях науки, економіки, мистецтва і з часом перетворилась у науку, яка вивчає все, що хоч якось пов'язане з розв'язанням творчих завдань.
ТРВЗ-педагогіка відкриває можливості вирішувати багато педагогічних завдань, знаходити нові ідеї і бути в постійному творчому пошуку. Принцип ТРВЗ – відкривати дітям істину, а спрямовувати їх мислення на пошук і знаходження істини самому. Дитина разом з педагогом мислить і в результаті цієї розумової діяльності шукає істину. Опанувати навички такого мислення на рівні дитячих проблем, дитина входить у життя більш впевненою.
ТРВЗ-педагогіка поширилася не тільки в країнах колишнього СРСР, але й у США, Японії, Великобританії, Швеції, Фінляндії, Німеччині та ін.
ТРВЗ-педагогіка ставить за мету формування креативного мислення і виховання творчої особистості, підготовленої до розв’язання складних проблем у різних сферах діяльності.
Головні принципи ТРВЗ: розв'язання суперечностей, системний підхід, тобто вміння бачити навколишній світ у взаємозв'язку всіх його елементів, а також уміння віднайти необхідний у даній ситуації резерв.
Підгалузь ТРВЗ – розвиток творчої уяви (РТУ), яка вже трансформувалась усамостійну науку, допомагає дітям і дорослим вивільнятися, розмірковувати, шукати, самостійно розв'язувати свої проблеми. Зникає острах діяти з будь-яким предметом, використовувати його тільки за прямим призначенням. Предмет і навіть явище стають багатофункціональними, що знімає масу проблем у грі, побуті, спілкування.
Навіщо ТРВЗ прийшла удитячий садок? Дослідження педагогів і психологів показали, що розвиток творчої уяви дитини, її фантазії досягає свого піку у віці 3 — 6 років. Навіть молодші школярі вже настільки пригноблені стереотипами мислення (у ТРВЗ це називається психологічною інерцією), що їх практично неможливо навчити грамотно творчо мислити.
Перед дитиною дошкільного віку постають творчі завдання і проблеми на кожному кроці. І треба допомогти юній особистості розв'язувати їх так, щоб на незміцнілий розум не падав потужний потік зайвої інформації.
Найбільший ворог творчості – застій, нездатність сприймати реальність у всій багатогранності. У наш час – час новітніх ідей і досягнень – просто злочин використовували метод спроб і помилок. Дитина повинна навчитися відтинати потрібне і віднаходити все. що може знадобитися їй.
Головні принципи ТРВЗ: розв'язання суперечностей; системний підхід (вміння бачити навколишній світ у взаємозв'язку всіх його елементів); вміння віднайти необхідний у даній ситуації резерв.
Спираючись на ці закономірності, ми здатні вирішувати завдання, які постають перед нами в житті.
ТРВЗ у дитячому садку має кілька напрямків: естетична діяльність; образотворче мистецтво; вигадування казок; розв'язання казкових завдань.
Головне у ТРВЗ— дати всім змогу висловитися, не перебивати, навіть якщо відповідь неправильна. Найважливіше те, що дитина працює в атмосфері свободи мислення і творчості.
Робота з ТРВЗ у дитячому садку проходять у чотири етапи і визначається такими послідовними завданнями.
Завдання першого етапу:
• навчити дитину знаходити і розв'язувати суперечності, не боятися негативного в об'єкті та явищі;
• навчити системному підходу, тобто бачення світу у взаємозв'язку його компонентів;
• формування вміння бачити і використовувати навколишні ресурси.
На другому етапі необхідно вчити дошкільнят винаходити. На цьому етапі навчання діти за допомогою ТРВЗ «оживлюють» предмети та явища, приписують одним якості інших і навпаки, а також відкидають непотрібні і знаходять найкращі варіанти.
Третій етап – вирішення казкових завдань і придумування казок.
Четвертий етап — спираючись на набуті знання та інтуїцію, використовуючи нестандартні, оригінальні рішення, дитина вчиться знаходити вихід із будь-якої життєвої ситуації.

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Важливим складовим ТРВЗ є елемент "суперечність".
Метод фокальних об'єктів полягає у перенесенні властивостей одного предмета на інший, наприклад придумати щось нове; познайомити дітей з чимось новим або закріпити раніше отримані знання; скласти розповідь чи казку про об'єкт тощо.
Найбільш відомим методом, який дає змогу зняти психологічну інерцію й отримати максимальну кількість нових ідей у мінімальний термін, є «мозковий штурм». Крім цього пропонуємо використання прямих аналогій, колиоб'єкт порівнюється з аналогічним об'єктом з іншої галузі, при цьому виявляється їхня схожість з погляду певних властивостей або відношень.
Розрізняють прямі аналогії (наприклад, годинник - сонце, квітка, диск телефону), фантастичні аналогії(розв'язання певного завдання, вихід із складної ситуації через перенесення дії в казку, тобто яким чином вирішили б цю проблему казкові персонажі).
Символічна аналогія включає узагальнений, абстрактний, словесний або графічний образ об’єкта. Вона може бути словесною та графічною.
Графічна аналогія – це вміння позначати якимось одним символом реальний образ чи кілька образів, виділивши в них загальну ознаку.
Особиста аналогія (емпатія). В основі цього найсильнішого виду аналогії лежить принцип ототожнення себе з об'єктом, що розглядається. Головний принцип емпатії – увійти в роль кого-небудь або чого-небудь. Навчитися ставити себе на місце іншого, відчути його настрій, почуття, турботи допоможуть спеціальні вправи.
Інтегрована технологія Світлани Якименко
Інтегрована технологія Світлани Якименко побудована на принципі інтеграції навчально-виховного процесу в дшкільній та початковій освітніх ланках і передбачає формування особистості дитини дошкільного і молодшого шкільного віку на основі інтегрованих знань про людину і навколишній світ; дає можливість педагогу розпочати формування в дітей системи компетентностей. Зокрема, навчальна програма "Логіка" орієнтує старших дошкільників на засвоєння такого діалектичного зв'язку, як причина і результат явища. Програма "Риторика" надає можливість тренування дітей у підборі епітетів до пізнавальних явищ і предметів, метафор, вміння будувати діалоги та ін.) Програма з правознавства стверджує віру дітей в основні права людини, у гідність і цінність людської особистості, в те, що всі люди народжуються вільними й рівноправними Програма "Економіка для малят" ставить своїм завданням: надання старшим дошкільникам знань економічної культури; формування первинних економічних знань як засобу організації стосунків з навколишнім світом; професійну орієнтацію дітей. Програма "Міфологія" збагачує зміст навчального матеріалу міфами й легендами про навколишню дійсність (наприклад, тема "Птахи. Лелека"). Звертання до матеріалу цієї програми підводить дітей до відповіді на питання, як взагалі з'явились птахи і хто був першим, птах чи яйце. Програма "Філософія для маленьких", основним завданням якої є реалізація дітьми положень "я думаю", "я розмірковую", "я філософствую", надасть дітям можливість потренуватися у тлумаченні слів, висловлювань (бусол, бузько, чор- ногуз). Матеріали програми "Людинознавство" нагадають старшим дошкільникам, зокрема, про високу місію людини - обережне ставлення до всього живого, передусім - до птахів, друзів наших менших. Програма "Батьківщинознавство" допоможе старшим дошкільникам зробити відкриття на основі спостережень за птахами, на прикладі лелек, які мешкають на Півдні України, у зв'язку з пристосуванням до середовища мешкання, місцем у біологічному ланцюзі краю, причинно-наслідковими змінами у їх взаємовідно- синах з людьми (поселяються на деревах, які ростуть на подвір'ї у людей).
Класифікаційні параметри інтегрованої технології Світлани Якименко
• за рівнем застосування: загальнопедагогічна;
• за філософською основою: діалектична;
• за методологією: розвиваюча, творча;
• за характером змісту: інтегрована, навчально-виховна, гуманітарна, загальноосвітня, технократична;
• за типом управління: сучасна інноваційна;
• за організаційними формами: диференційована, інтегрована;
• за підходом до дитини: особистісно-орієнтована, педагогіка співпраці;
• за переважаючим методом: ігрова, пояснювально-ілюстративна, проблемно-пошукова, проектна;
• за напрямом модернізації: альтернативна.
Цільові орієнтації
• ранній і гармонійний розвиток дітей дошкільного і молодшого шкільного віку;
• формування в дітей дошкільного і молодшого шкільного вміння ставити цілі, організовувати свою діяльність та оцінювати результативністьдій;
• формування особистісних якостей (дошкільника) молодшого школяра - розуму, волі, почуттів і емоцій, творчих здібностей, пізнавальних мотивів діяльності;
• формування цілісної картини світу, адекватної сучасному рівню знань і рівню освітньої програми;
• розвиток діалектичного мислення. 
Дидактичні принципи інтегрованої технології:
• принцип діяльності: формування, розвиток особистості дитини здійснюється в процесі його власної навчально-пізнавальної діяльності, спрямованої на «відкриття» ним нового знання;
• принцип цілісного уявлення про світ: у дитини повинно бути сформовано узагальнене цілісне уявлення про навколишній світ (природу, культуру, науку, суспільство, людину), про роль і місце кожної сфери в системі знань;
• принцип єдиної картини світу в діяльнісному підході тісно пов'язаний із дидактичним принципом науковості в традиційній системі, але багато глибший за нього. Мова йде не лише про формування наукової картини світу, але й про особистісне ставлення дитини до одержаних знань, а також про вміння застосовувати їх у власній практичній діяльності («я» - у природі, «я» — у культурі, «Я» — член суспільства);
• принцип неперервності: наступність між дошкільною та початковою освітою, наступність між усіма освітніми галузями на рівні методології, змісту і методики, актуальним у процесі впровадження інтегрованої технології є використання варіативних програм;
• принцип мінімакса: навчальний заклад пропонує дитині зміст освіти на максимальному рівні, а дитина зобов'язана засвоїти зміст на мінімальному рівні. Система мінімакса є оптимальною для реалізації інтегрованого підходу, так як вона саморегулюється;
• принцип психологічної комфортності: усунення всіх стресоутворюючих факторів навчального процесу, створення в навчально-виховному процесі гуманістичного середовища;
• принцип варіативності: розвиток у дітей варіативного мислення, тобто розуміння можливості різних варіантів вирішення пізнавальних завдань і вміння здійснювати вибір варіантів. Навчання, у якому реалізується принцип варіативності, знімає з дітей страх перед помилкою, учить сприймати невдачу не як трагедію, а як сигнал до її виправлення. З іншого боку, цей принцип дає право педагогу самостійно вибирати навчально-методичну літературу, форми і методи роботи, ступінь їх адаптації в навчальному процесі. Але це право породжує велику відповідальність педагога за кінцевий результат навчально-виховного процесу;
• принцип творчості (креативності): максимальна орієнтація на творчість в навчально-виховному процесі дитини, набуття нею власного досвіду творчої діяльності. Тут мається на увазі формування у дитини здібностей самостійно знаходити рішення до нестандартних ситуацій;
• принцип інтеграції природничонаукової, гуманітарної і художньо-естетичної освіти;
• принцип розвитку: інтегрований зміст, переданий впровадженням інтегрованої особистісно-орієнтованої технології;
• принцип гуманізації: використання гуманітарного потенціалу інтегрованого змісту навчальних предметів, діалектичний зміст;
• принцип синергетики: об'єднання, узгодження і використання інноваційних теорій і технологій.

----------


## Пензева Людмила

В темі розкрито особливості емоційного розвитку дошкільників, можливі розлади емоційної сфери дошкільників. Надано рекомендації щодо профілактики емоційного неблагополуччя дітей дошкільного віку 
________________________________________
Автор: Заліська О.М., викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
Інтенсивний розвиток особистості дошкільника визначає глибокі зміни в його емоційній сфері. Якщо у ранньому віці емоції зумовлювались безпосередньо оточуючими впливами, то у дошкільника вони починають опосередковуватись його ставленням до тих чи інших явищ. Внаслідок появи опосередкованості емоцій, вони стають більш узагальненими, усвідомленими, керованими. Дитина виявляє здатність стримувати небажані емоції, скеровувати їх відповідно до вимог дорослих та до засвоєних норм поведінки. Дитина орієнтується на "добре" і "погано", "можна" і "не можна", все частіше "хочу" поступається "треба". Стримування дитиною емоцій набуває характеру їх інтеріоризації, тобто згортання зовнішніх проявів.
Наприклад, вже молодший дошкільник у ситуації образи, засмучення намагається стримати сльози. Старший дошкільник при стримуванні емоцій використовує сформовані у нього уявлення про належну поведінку, особливо, коли вона пов'язана із ігровою роллю. Ось у "лікарню" принесли зайчика, якому вовк відірвав вухо. Дитина-лікар ледь стримує сльози, але "лікарі не плачуть".
Водночас, дорослий повинен серйозно поставитись до випадків, коли дошкільнику не вдається стримати своїх емоцій, не ставити при цьому непосильних вимог перед дитиною. Такі імпульсивні емоції свідчать, як правило, про тілесне неблагополуччя малюка (біль, голод, спрагу), яке слід негайно усунути.
Зародження особистості дошкільника відбувається на основі здатності підпорядковувати суспільно важливі мотиви (треба) своїм імпульсивним бажанням (хочу). У складній системі мотивів вирізняються головні і другорядні, виникає здатність дитини підпорядковувати свою поведінку головним за рахунок втрати другорядних. Діяльність дитини набуває розгорнутого характеру, складається з кількох етапів, на основі чого зростає значення емоції у функції передбачення. Дитина хоче отримати досить віддалений результат, емоційно сприймає можливість його досягнення.
Важливим новим фактом емоційної сфери дошкільника стає переживання з приводу можливої реакції дорослих на його дії та вчинки: "що скаже мама?", "батько буде сваритись". Таким чином, емоції дошкільника включаються у внутрішні механізми забезпечення супідрядності мотивів як важливий їх компонент.
Маючи досить різноманітний досвід спілкування за допомогою мовлення, дитина засвоює навички вираження емоцій в єдності вербальних (за допомогою слів) та невербальних засобів. Спочатку у спілкуванні переважають невербальні засоби вираження емоцій (міміка, виразні рухи, крик, плач), а до кінця дошкільного віку дитина вміє позначити свій емоційний стан у мовленні.
Значного прогресу зазнають вищі почуття, як неодмінна ознака особистості. Їх розвиток відбувається у процесі виконання різних видів діяльності малюка – трудової, продуктивної, ігрової. Важливу роль відіграє спільний характер виконання діяльності дошкільниками, коли вони мають змогу порівнювати свої результати, прагнучи до оригінальності.
Наприклад, завдання прикрасити кімнату, балкон, ялинку прямо передбачає вирішення дітьми естетичної задачі, а при її досягненні діти керуються своїми естетичними уявленнями. Подальший розгляд і аналіз виконаних дітьми робіт збагачує їх уявлення про красиве.
Так, Т. С. Комарова підкреслює, що цілеспрямовані спостереження об'єктів природи для їх наступного зображення становить єдиний процес природничо-наукового та естетичного пізнання. Знайомлячи дітей з об'єктами природи, слід звертати увагу на красу їхнього зовнішнього вигляду, викликати позитивне емоційне ставлення до них. Зображаючи природу, діти переживали естетичні почуття.
Естетичні переживання дитини особливо тісно пов'язані, з одного боку із пізнавальними процесами, а, з іншого, із етичними уявленнями. Пізнавальна активність дитини забарвлена інтенсивними переживаннями, набуваючи тим самим для дитини особливої цінності. Відкриваючи нові властивості предметів, знаходячи пояснення для таємничих та незрозумілих явищ природи, дитина переживає захоплення, радість відкриття, здивування і сумнів, що стають надбанням її досвіду на все життя. Ось як описав цей стан дитини письменник Андрєєв Л.Н.: "Йому було 6 років від роду, сьомий; і світ для нього був величезним, живим і чарівно невідомим". Завдяки емоційному супроводу пізнавальна діяльність набуває для дитини самоцінного характеру, вона прагне до її продовження. Відмітною особливістю інтелектуальних емоцій є їх стимулюючий вплив на пізнавальну діяльність. Їх формування у дошкільника сприятливо позначається згодом на етапі шкільного навчання.
Уявлення дитини про красиве й потворне у власній поведінці слугує джерелом етичних почуттів, асоціюючись із добром і злом. У своїх малюнках дитина передає ставлення до позитивних героїв, детально промальовуючи їхнє зображення, користуючись набором кольорів. Злих героїв малюк зображає обмеженою кольоровою гамою, у вигляді аморфних образів – це може бути просто чорна пляма чи щось схоже на заплутаний клубок темних ниток.
ВИСНОВКИ про розвиток емоцій дошкільника:
- емоції дошкільника опосередковуються його ставленням до тих чи інших явищ;
- внаслідок появи опосередкованості емоцій, вони стають більш узагальненими, усвідомленими, керованими;
- емоції у функції передбачення включаються у внутрішні механізми забезпечення супідрядності мотивів як важливий їх компонент;
- інтенсивний розвиток вищих почуттів відбувається у процесі виконання різних видів діяльності малюка - трудової, продуктивної, ігрової;
- особливістю вищих почуттів є їх тісний взаємозв'язок.
У процесі спілкування дитини з дорослими й однолітками, її участі у колективних формах діяльності у неї формується емоційна складова спрямованості на інших людей (Котирло В.К.), такі соціально цінні якості особистості, як чуйність, уважність, запопадливість (рус. – рвение). При цьому важливе значення має емоційний зміст спілкування дошкільника з оточуючими. Виникають не просто окремі вміння розуміти іншого, виявляти йому симпатію, співчуття, бути товариським, але й цілісне емоційне утворення спрямованість переживань дитини на емоційні прояви дорослого й ровесника, яка слугує цілям проникнення у його внутрішній світ, що виступає як засіб інтимного зв'язку із ними.
Особливо важливу роль для розвитку етичних переживань відіграють ситуації, коли дитина взаємодіє із ровесниками, між якими виникають рівноправні партнерські стосунки. Тут вона сама будує лінію своєї поведінки. Отже виникає потреба в етичних орієнтирах: як вчинити, як почуватиметься товариш, як зберегти відносини з ним. Етичні оцінки вчинків із зовнішніх вимог стають власними оцінками дитини і включаються в переживання нею ставлення до певних вчинків або дій.
Позитивна емоційна спрямованість щодо ровесника формується у спільній з ним діяльності за такої її організації, коли об'єктом переживань дитини стає не тільки власний успіх, але й успіх товариша, успіх спільної справи.
У п'ять років спостерігаються низькі показники позитивного емоційного ставлення до партнерів. Причинами виступає недостатнє володіння дошкільниками навичками співпраці, труднощі у переносі їх з ігрової діяльності на інші види діяльності; обмежений досвід взаємодії з ровесником.
Емоційна спрямованість на інших охоплює собою систему гуманних почуттів. Справжньої школою таких почуттів для дошкільників виступає сюжетно-рольова гра, де виникає потреба зрозуміти іншого, врахувати його позицію, інтереси, настрій, бажання. Виконання ролі кожною дитиною та їх співвідношення будується на певних моральних уявленнях про належні способи поведінки. Розвивається відповідальність за свою ділянку роботи: якщо "лікар" буде постійно вибігати з "кабінету", то хворі залишаться без допомоги; якщо "продавець" буде їсти цукерки, то покупцям не вистачить. Таким чином, завдяки грі діти не тільки переживають відповідні етичні колізії, але й краще усвідомлюють моральні норми, в них формується установка на їх глибше пізнання.
У трудовій діяльності діти виконують соціально-цінні завдання, переживаючи при цьому радість, гордість, відповідальність. Дорослі пояснюють дітям, що коли вони ретельно поллють квіти, то рослини будуть гарно виглядати; якщо приберуть в ігровій кімнаті, то в мами буде більше часу і вона спече смачний пиріг тощо. Діти надають допомогу своїм товаришам, спочатку за ініціативою дорослого, а до кінця дошкільного віку – самостійно. Ось хлопчик розсипав дрібні деталі мозаїки – доведеться довго збирати. Ровесники приходять на допомогу, а згодом всі троє захоплено складають мозаїку. Можлива й інша реакція на скруту товариша, коли в ровесника виникає незадоволення, роздратування, враження, що невдала дія ровесника слугує перешкодою для власного успіху: "Що тут все порозсипав. Як ми будемо тут гратись у поїзд!". Дорослий повинен створювати умови для попередження таких явищ, що несуть нетерпимість, байдужість один до одного.
Етичні переживання дитини відображають вибірковість її спілкування з ровесниками: співчуття діти виявляють, насамперед, своїм найближчим товаришам, яким симпатизують.
В межах стійких дитячих об'єднань поступово виникають більш тісні контакти між окремими дітьми, що стає основою для появи дружби. До 5-ти років дружба дітей носить переважно ситуативний характер: дружать діти, які поряд сплять у дитячому садку, чиї сім'ї є сусідами та часто відвідують одна одну. Друзі більше граються разом, частіше домовляються і виконують спільні справи, діляться іграшками. Дитина часто змінює своїх друзів залежно від обставин.
Старший дошкільник більше орієнтується у виборі друга на його ділові та особистісні якості, звички, уподобання: він добре будиночки з піску будує, він цікавиться морськими подорожами, збирає листівки тощо. У 5-7 р. частіше зустрічається парна дружба, водночас виникають стійкі ігрові об'єднання з 3-5 учасниками. Дружба невеликими підгрупами частіше за все народжується в грі на основі ігрових інтересів і схильностей, у тому числі і на основі інтелектуальних інтересів. Парна дружба характеризується глибокою симпатією, поєднується з широким товаришуванням, зростає її вибірковість.
ВИСНОВКИ про особливості етичних почуттів дошкільника:
- етичні почуття дошкільників становлять важливу складову їхньої емоційної сфери, свідчать про розвиток їх особистості;
- етичні почуття лежать в основі такого особистісного утворення, як емоційна позитивна спрямованість на іншу людину;
- у розвитку етичних почуттів провідне значення мають спілкування та спільна діяльність дитини із дорослими та з ровесниками;
- етичні переживання виникають спочатку під впливом вимог дорослих, а до кінця дошкільного віку внаслідок засвоєння моральних норм.
У нормі емоційна сфера дитини відзначається життєрадісністю, бадьорістю, оптимізмом. Саме такі емоційні стани забезпечують умови для формування особистості: її самоповаги, впевненості, віри у свої сили, ініціативності. Якщо дитина більшість часу перебуває у пригніченому й роздратованому стані, швидко втомлюється або - навпаки - не може заспокоїтись, виявляє гіперактивність, поводиться несміливо, плаксива, вередлива, то всі ці стани свідчать про негаразди в емоційній сфері, які негативно позначаються на формуванні особистості. Тривалі негативні переживання дезорганізують психічну діяльність дітей та їх спілкування з ровесниками. Ці емоції не тільки накладають відбиток на досвід дитини, але й впливають на хід подальшого розвитку. Вони можуть сприяти утворенню негативної життєвої позиції і у кінцевому рахунку викликати затримки у загальному розвитку дітей.
Причини емоційних розладів досить складні. Проте джерелом їх, як правило, виступають особливості спілкування, по-перше, із дорослими, а по-друге, із ровесниками. Якщо ставлення батьків до дитини відстає від її вікового розвитку, то виникають труднощі спілкування, пов'язані із незадоволенням малюка його змістом, чи емоційним фоном, чи частотою й глибиною контактів. Іноді емоційні розлади, що проявились у дошкільному віці, закладались у попередні періоди життя дитини, можливо, навіть у перші тижні після народження.
Відомий англійський психолог Дж. Боулбі описав етапи емоційних змін, що відбуваються з дитиною, коли її розлучили із матір'ю:
•Спочатку малюк протестує, плаче, вередує, вимагаючи припинення розлуки.
•На другій стадії дитина зовні спокійна, припиняє висловлення протесту, при зустрічі із матір'ю відвертається від неї.
•На третій стадії дитина стає апатичною, її нічого не радує і не засмучує. При зустрічі із матір'ю вона залишається байдужою.
Якщо до двох років малюк не знайде близької дорослої людини, то вже ніколи не зможе ні з ким встановити емоційного контакту [1, с. 10-11].
Водночас, тісний контакт дитини з дорослими накладає значну відповідальність на останніх. Дитина надзвичайно чутливо реагує на психічний стан близької дорослої людини та заражається ним. Якщо дорослий невпевнений у собі, пасує перед труднощами, не довіряє оточуючим, то в дитини спостерігаються аналогічні стани, на основі яких розвиваються страхи (фобії).
Наприклад, австрійський лікар-психотерапевт Гізела Еберлейн описує такий випадок. Ева-Марія, 5 років, боїться всього, ні на хвилину не розлучається з матір'ю. Дівчинка – довгоочікувана дитина у сім'ї, яка після її народження розпалася. Мати присвятила всю себе вихованню дівчинки. Дитина для неї все – предмет любові, підтримка, втіха. Ева-Марія не залишається сама у дитячому садку, не спить одна, без мами. На прийомі у лікаря дівчинка сидить на колінах у матері, міцно притиснувшись до неї. Страхи дівчинки вдалось подолати шляхом багаторазових бесід пізнавальної тематики, коли психотерапевт намагалась розкрити красу й велич оточуючого світу, сформувати у дівчинки інтерес до нього.
Страхи виникають у дітей з 2-х років та досягають максимуму у шестиліток. Найчастіше діти бояться самотності, нападу, тварин, казкових героїв, темряви, стихійного лиха, пожежі.
Причиною страхів може бути:
•невиправдано жорстка виховна позиція дорослих,
•переважання покарань,
•надмірні вимоги,
•обмеження ініціативи та вільної активності дітей за рахунок зростання кількості обов'язкових до виконання завдань.
Страхами частіше страждають діти з неповних сімей, у сім'ях, де домінує мати. Дитина, яка намагається стримати свій страх, боїться негативної реакції на них дорослих, страждає ще більше, ризик виникнення в неї неврозів зростає.
Лякають дитину й розповіді дорослими якихось страшних подій, катастроф, трагедій. Малюк довго не може заспокоїтись, заснути, включитись у гру. Страхи дітей посилюються перед сном, дорослим у цей час необхідно створити спокійну доброзичливу атмосферу.
Страхи дошкільників не завжди набувають хворобливого стійкого характеру, більшість з них при правильному реагуванні дорослого швидко зникає. До 3 р. з'являється ціла група страхів, пов'язаних з казковими героями, темрявою, порожньою кімнатою.
Причинами таких страхів дитини є:
•індивідуальні особливості нервової системи (чутливість, неврівноваженість, виснажливість),
•індивідуальні особливості особистості (тривожність, схильність до фантазувань),
•обмеженість дитячого досвіду. Так дитина злякалась моря, коли вперше його побачила.
У виникненні страхів значну роль відіграє уява дитини. "Кожен раз, коли дитина ніби то безпричинно боїться якогось приміщення, предмету, уникає якоїсь страви, гігієнічної процедури, слід пам'ятати, що причиною цього може бути уява, дивним чином утворений зв'язок між емоцією та, здавалось би, нейтральною, річчю. Ось, дитина боїться, щоб подряпину мазали зеленкою. Просить помазати йодом. Але ж це ще болючіше, – зауважують дорослі. "Ні, не хочу бути зеленою", – кричить дівчинка. Виявляється дуже давно, коли вперше батько мазав зеленкою подряпину дочці, він поспішав та розлив ліки, забруднивши руки у зелений колір. Батько дуже розсердився, а дитина злякалась. Образ зелених рук продовжує лякати дівчинку, породжуючи страх перед зеленкою". Щоб подолати дитячі страхи, необхідно включити дитину у цікаву та захоплюючу діяльність (гру, малювання, конструювання), давати зважені та помірковані відповіді на дитячі питання. Важливо збагатити знання дітей про предмети і явища. Не слід залишати дитину одну в незнайомій чи складній ситуації. Для подолання страхів дорослому потрібно ближче і уважніше спілкуватись з дитиною, взяти участь у діяльності, що лякає дитину, наприклад, разом увійти до темної кімнати.
У спілкуванні з ровесниками емоційні порушення виявляються у двох основних формах (Г. А. Урунтаєва).
1. Діти неврівноважені, легко збудливі. Нестримність емоцій у таких дітей часто стає причиною дезорганізованості їх діяльності. При виникненні конфліктів з однолітками вони схильні до афектів: спалахів гніву, образ, супроводжуваних сльозами, грубістю, бійками. Спостерігаються супутні вегетативні зміни: почервоніння шкіри, посилення потовиділення і т.п. Проте, швидко спалахуючи, вони швидко заспокоюються.
2. Діти зі стійким негативним ставленням до спілкування. Як правило, образа, незадоволеність, неприязнь надовго зберігаються в їх пам'яті, але вони більш стримані, характеризуються відособленістю, уникають спілкування. Емоційне неблагополуччя часто проявляється як небажання відвідувати дитячий садок, незадоволеність відносинами з вихователем або однолітками. Гостра чутливість дитини, її надмірна вразливість можуть призвести до внутрішнього конфлікту.
ВИСНОВКИ про розлади емоційної сфери дошкільників:
- негаразди в емоційній сфері дошкільника негативно позначаються на формуванні особистості;
- профілактика розладів емоційної сфери дошкільника передбачає дотримання нормативних вікових показників спілкування дитини з дорослими та ровесниками;
- при відсутності нормального спілкування з дорослими у дитини виникає апатія, пригніченість, байдужість;
- невідповідна вікові залежність від батьків породжує страх самотності, невпевненість, безініціативність;
- страхи дошкільників набувають хворобливого характеру при неправильному ставленні дорослих до цих страхів;
- у спілкуванні з ровесниками емоційні розлади полягають, як у нездатності дитини до спільних дій, так і у небажанні спілкуватися.

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), trinya116 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

1. Збереження позитивних взаємин зі своїми батьками та близькими - умова, при якому особистість дитини буде розвиватися благополучно. Добре ставлення з боку близьких, особливо мами й тата, необхідно дитині. Бажання заслужити батьківське схвалення, похвалу є одним з найбільш дієвих важелів виховання. Оцінка поведінки з боку батьків і близьких - один з найважливіших джерел почуттів малюка. Похвала викликає почуття гордості, поступово починає з'являтися таке важливе утворення, як самоповага.
2. Претензія на визнання – одна з найбільш значущих людських потреб. Вона заснована на прагненні здобути високу оцінку своїх досягнень, що відповідають суспільним очікуванням людей. Прагнення до реалізації домагань розвиває дитину, робить її досконалішою. Дитина прагне до самовдосконалення: вона вчиться краще бігати, стрибати, перекидатися, вона прагне краще малювати, конструювати, вона хоче взагалі робити краще! Дитина прагне зробити краще і саму себе: вона хоче утвердитися у своїх моральних якостях, вона хоче бути хорошою, хоче, щоб люди були їй вдячні, і вона так старається.
3. Не треба іронізувати над малюком. Не треба обрушувати на дитину репліки типу: "У тебе не вийде, облиш це заняття ...", "Помовч, ти не знаєш ...", "Залиш мене в спокої, твоя справа пусте ..." тощо. Адже за подібними словами стоїть зневага, знецінення малюка. Адже він вже особистість.
4. Після того, як у дитини виникло ставлення до самої себе як "хорошої", у неї з'являється прагнення до того, щоб відповідати вимогам дорослих, бути визнаною зараз і в майбутньому. Тому важливо, щоб дорослий висловлював упевненість у тому, що малюк обов'язково навчиться того, чого ще поки не вміє; що він дійсно хороший, чесний, добросовісний, доброзичлива, чудова дитина.
5. Не можна зривати зло на дитині, заявляти їй: "Іди, я тебе не люблю!" Не можна так само повідомляти дитині, що вона тупиця, брехун, злодюжка, безвольна, безчесна, впертий осел і т.і., що має викрити її, боляче вдарити і поставити на місце. Приниження – не дієвий засіб. Як би не була малою дитина, вона образиться і тут же займе негативну позицію. Приниження ніколи не давало позитивного результату. Не повідомляйте дитині про те, що з неї "в майбутньому нічого не вийде".
6. Позбавлення дитини перспективи, знецінення його особистості в сьогоденні і в майбутньому не зміцнюють його віри в свої можливості і не викликають бажання стати краще. Тільки батьківська любов і віра народжують оптимізм, бажання бути гарним. Це бажання як би підштовхує дитину до виконання батьківських очікувань.
7. Дитина завжди потребує емоційної підтримки, особливо батьківської. Адже батьки емоційно завжди з нею, завжди за нього, навіть коли він завинив.
8. Намагаючись не знижувати домагання дитини на визнання, треба надавати правильний напрямок розвитку потреби у визнанні.Для цього необхідно шукати шляхи до зняття негативних утворень, супутніх домаганням дитини. Так брехня, наприклад, у неї з'являється тоді, коли ще не сформовано потребу в правдивому ставленні до інших людей, коли чесність не стала якістю, що підвищує значимість дитини в очах значущих для неї рідних і близьких людей.
9. Батьки не повинні пропускати перемоги дитини над самим собою. Помітити її боротьбу з самою собою, підтримати малюка – значить надати йому сили для самого важкого – будувати самого себе, спираючись на свої внутрішні прагнення і вчинки.
10. Батьки так само не повинні приймати заздрість і брехню дитини. Повинні вселяти їй, як ганебні заздрість і неправду, і постаратися допомогти їй позбавитися від них. Для цього необхідна постійна спільна з нею робота, щирість, послідовність самих батьків.
11. Не потрібно робити висновок, що дитина погана в порівнянні з "типовою" або перевершує "типову" дитину. Кожна дитина розвивається по-своєму. Не повинно скластися неправильного враження про те, що індивідуальність розвивається за рахунок одних лише вроджених особливостей. Дитина не може розвивати свою унікальність сама. Їй потрібні постійне заохочення, довірче спілкування табатьківська любов.
12. Слід постійно звертати особливу увагу на стан дітей, їх настрій. Можна запитати, наприклад, було у них щось веселе, смішне, хто сьогодні чогось зрадів, кого що-небудь засмутило, а хто плакав і чому. Якщо діти не знають, що відповісти, треба допомогти – нагадати якийсь цікавий епізод або дитячу сварку, запитати, через що вона виникла, пробачили чи діти один одного. Коли подібні розмови стануть звичними, діти самі будуть відкладати в пам'яті різні епізоди і охоче розповідати про них.
13. Але дитина живе не тільки з батьками. Однолітки перебувають у складних відносинах, в яких переплетені симпатії, конкуренція, прагнення взяти реванш, можливість грати і, нарешті, радість спілкування. За цими відносинами повинні спостерігати дорослі і втручатися, коли вони доводять дитину до емоційного неблагополуччя (такі, як конкуренція, прагнення взяти реванш) і підтримувати дружні відносини дітей, спільні ігри та спілкування.
Завдання та запитання для самоконтролю
1. Назвіть особливості емоційного розвитку дошкільника.
2. Надайте характеристику етичних почуттів дошкільника.
3. Які емоційні розлади виникають у дітей дошкільного віку внаслідок негативних впливів на психіку зовнішніх стресогенних чинників?
4. Які рекомендації можна надати батькам дитини щодо профілактики емоційного неблагополуччя?
5. Яких рекомендацій потрібно дотримуватися вихователю щодо розвитку забезпечення оптимального емоційного розвитку вихованців?
Основні емоції та комплекси емоцій
У психології основні емоції називають фундаментальними. Кожній фундаментальній емоції притаманні властиві лише їй специфічна адаптивна функція й унікальні мотиваційні якості. Вони мають характерні мімічні (нервово-м'язові) виразні комплекси й відмінні суб'єктивні переживання. Тривалість та інтенсивність вияву дитиною емоцій у мімічному комплексі послаблюються з віком, її також внаслідок соціальних впливів.
Окремо кожна емоція існує короткий період часу. Вона активізує весь організм дитини і найчастіше виявляється у поєднанні з іншими, у своєрідних комбінаціях, комплексах. Фундаментальні емоції є вродженими, проте соціокультурні чинники відіграють важливу роль у визначенні емоційної експресії. «Правила» вияву емоцій виробляються певною культурою. Вона ж позначається і на соціальних настановах стосовно тих чи інших переживань.
Відомий фахівець К. Е. Ізард виділяє такі фундаментальні емоції:
• інтерес,
• радість,
• подив,
• горе,
• гнів,
• огида,
• презирство,
• страх,
• сором,
• провина.
Розкриємо їх зміст.
1. Інтерес — позитивна емоція, яку найчастіше переживає людина взагалі, а дитина зокрема. Вона мотивує процес навчання і виховання, творчі прагнення особистості. В стані інтересу в дитини підвищуються увага, допитливість, захопленість діяльністю. Інтерес, який викликають у дитини інші люди, полегшує її соціальне життя, сприяє розвитку емоційних зв'язків між нею і навколишнім середовищем.
2. Радість — переживання активного внутрішнього задоволення, впевненості в собі, власної значущості, успіху своєї діяльності, прихильності оточуючих людей. Якщо ця емоція переважає в емоційному житті, то дитина перебуває у стані комфорту, гармонії свого внутрішнього (психічного) і зовнішнього (соціального) існування. Радісну дитину вирізняють оптимістичний погляд на життя, активна позиція.
3. Подив — швидкоплинне переживання, пов'язане зі сприйманням дитиною чогось незвичного, дивного, незрозумілого, несподіваного, раптового. Емоція подиву сприяє звільненню нервової системи від попередньої емоції, яку переживала дитина, спрямовує її енергію на інший об'єкт.
4. Горе — переживання скорботи, глибокого смутку, біди, щастя. Ця емоція охоплює дитину, яка занепала духом, почуває себе самотньою, позбавлена контактів з навколишнім, жаліє себе або когось із рідних і близьких, хто зазнав лиха.
5. Гнів — переживання сильного обурення, незадоволення кимось або чимось. У гнівному стані дитина «кипить»: її обличчя червоніє, м'язи напружуються. Ця емоція мотивує агресивну поведінку. Контроль над нею відіграє важливу роль у процесі соціального розвитку дошкільника.
6. Огида — вкрай неприємне переживання, викликане чимось мерзенним, бридким. Ця емоція викликає бажання дитини звільнитись від когось або чогось. Часто виникає разом із гнівом, проте має свої відмінні мотиваційні ознаки.
7. Презирство — переживання глибокої зневаги до когось (чогось) морально низького, позбавленого гідності, підлого. Може виявлятись у підкреслено байдужому ставленні. Цю емоцію спричиняє бажання дитини відчути свою перевагу над іншими (як найкрасивішої, найрозумнішої, найспритнішої тощо). Це — «холодна» емоція, що розвивається як засіб підготовки до зустрічі з небезпечним супротивником.
Емоції гніву, огиди і презирства називають «ворожою тріадою».
8. Страх — переживання сильного переляку, боязні когось (чогось). Ця емоція може як мобілізувати енергію дитини, так і паралізувати її. Сильний страх супроводжується невпевненістю дій, скутістю рухів. Емоція відображає потребу дитини уникнути небезпеки, активно або пасивно відреагувати на неї.
Існують різні форми страху — боязнь, тривожне чекання, переляк, паніка.
9. Сором — переживання дитиною сильної зніяковілості| від усвідомлення ганебності свого вчинку, прояв потреби дитиній у соціальних зв'язках. Сором мотивує бажання дитини сховатись, зникнути. Часто ця емоція сприяє збереженню самоповаги.
10. Провина — емоція, пов'язана з порушенням дитиною моральної, етичної норми. Переживання виникає в ситуаціях, коли дошкільник відчуває особисту відповідальність за когось (щось).
Якщо комплекс з двох або декількох фундаментальних емоцій виникає досить часто, він починає домінувати в емоційній характеристиці особистості дитини, тобто перетворюється на емоційну рису. Такі комплекси як варіюючі комбінації основних емоцій мають велике значення для формування соціальних зв'язків дошкільника з близьким і далеким оточенням. Розуміння емоційних рис дитини батьками і вихователями – важлива умова, ефективного розвитку гармонійної особистості.
До найпоширеніших комплексів емоцій належать:
• тривожність,
• депресія,
• любов,
• ворожість.
Позитивні і негативні емоції та їхнє сполучення відповідним чином впливають на зміст, характер, спрямованість стосунків дошкільника з дорослими й однолітками. Вміння батьків і вихователів дитячих садків за зовнішніми проявами розпізнавати переживання зростаючої особистості є важливою умовою ефективної організації виховного процесу, реалізації індивідуального і диференційованого підходу до виховання дитини перших семи років життя.

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Автор: Лященко В.М., к.п.н., старший викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
1. Виховне значення співу
«Спів першочергово і істотно подібний розмові» - підкреслював  М.Г. Чернишевський, який відносив спів до «вищого, найдосконалішого мистецтва».
 Спів є найважливішим засобом музичного виховання і відіграє суттєву роль у вирішенні завдань різностороннього і гармонічного розвитку дитини.
 Виконання пісні, впливаючи на слухача злиттям музики і слова, дозволяє не тільки виразити свої почуття, але і викликати у інших емоційний відгук, співчуття, розуміння. В цьому його особлива доступність для сприйняття дітьми. Виразні інтонації людського голосу, які супроводжуються відповідною мімікою, привертають увагу самих маленьких. Уже в ранньому віці діти реагують на пісню, ще не розуміючи до кінця її змісту. По мірі розвитку мислення, мови, накопичення нових уявлень ускладнюються і переживання дитини, зростає цікавість і до самої пісні, так і до її відтворення.
 Особливе почуття радості викликає спілкування під час колективного співу. Це прекрасно відзначив ще К.Д, Ушинський: «В пісні, а особливо хоровій, є взагалі не тільки дещо оживляюче і освіжаюче людину, але і щось, що організовує працю… В пісні є, крім цього, дещо, що виховує душу і в особливості почуття…»
 Голос дитини – природній інструмент, яким воно володіє з раннього віку. Ось чому спів весь час є присутнім в житті дитини. Заповнює його дозвілля, допомагає організовувати творчі, сюжетні ігри. Часто співом супроводжуються і інші види музичної діяльності: танець, хоровод, гра на дитячих музичних інструментах.
 Пісня – яскрава, образна форма поглибленої уяви про оточуючу дійсність. Виконання пісні викликає у дитини позитивне відношення до всього прекрасного, доброго і часом переконує його сильніше, ніж одержана іншим шляхом інформація.
 Процес навчання співу вимагає від дитини більшої активності і розумового напруження. Вона вчиться порівнювати свій спів із співом інших, прислуховуватися до мелодії, яка виконується на фортепіано, спів ставляти різний характер музичних фраз, речень, оцінювати якість виконання.
 Спів благотворно впливає на дитячий організм, допомагає розвитку мови, поглибленню дихання, зміцненню голосового апарату.
 В процесі навчання співу особливо активно розвиваються основні музичні здібності дитини:
- емоційний відгук;
- музичний слух;

- відчуття ритму.
2. Особливості слуху і голосу дитини
Спів – складний процес звукоутворення, в якому дуже важливо координація слуху і голосу, тобто взаємодія співочої інтонації (нефальшиве звучання) і слухового, м’язового відчуття.
 Координація слуху і голосу – важлива умова розвитку співочих здібностей дітей.
Відзначаючи, що людина не просто переживає, згадуючи музичне звучання, але завжди співає ці звуки «про себе» з м’язовим напруженням.
Діти наслідують мовній і співочій інтонації дорослих людей, прагнуть відтворити звуки домашніх тварин, птахів. При цьому слух контролює правильне звуконаслідування.
Дослідження взаємозв’язку слуху і голосу проводиться багатьма вченими. Доктор Е.І. Алмазов, вивчаючи природу дитячого голосу, підкреслював особливе значення розвиненого слуху для правильної вокальної інтонації. Аналізуючи недосконалу якість дитячого співу, він називає причини (дефекти слуху, хворе горло, відсутність зв’язку між слухом і голосом) і говорить про необхідність своєчасних лікарських оглядів і лікування цих захворювань.
Слух вдосконалюється, якщо навчання поставлене правильно. В молодших групах дошкільного закладу у вага дітей привертається до точного відтворення мелодії: співати прості, маленькі поспівки, пісні, які побудовані на двох-трьох нотах. Прикладом завжди служить виразний, правильний спів вихователя і звучання добре настроєного інструмента. Дитина слухає, потім разом із дорослим, ніби «підрівнюючись» до вокальної інтонації. Поступово вироблюється стійкість слухової уваги і внаслідок розвивається ладо-висотний слух.
У старшому дошкільному віці діти знайомляться з деякими початковими звуковисотними і ритмічними поняттями, які складаються в ході постійних вправ, які розвивають мелодичний слух, визначають рух мелодії вверх-вниз, порівнюють звуки різної висоти, тривалості, співають інтервали, поспівки. Слух дитини весь час контролює правильність звучання.
В дошкільному віці голосовий апарат ще не сформований (зв’язки тонкі, піднебіння малорухоме, дихання слабе поверхневе) і зміцнюється разом із загальним розвитком організму і дозрівання так званої вокальної м’язи. За даними професора М.Г. Грачової, голосова м’яза розвивається у дітей від 5 до 12 років.
Співоче звучання, у зв’язку із неповним змиканням голосових зв'язок і коливанням тільки їх країв, характеризується легкістю, недостатньою дзвінкістю і вимагає до себе бережного відношення.
Охорона дитячого голосу передбачає правильне поставлене навчання співу. Цьому сприяє продуманий підбір музичного матеріалу – репертуар, який відповідає співочим віковим можливостям дітей.
Правильному вибору репертуару допомагає вивчення діапазону звучання дитячого голосу
Співочий діапазон – це об’єм звуків, який визначається інтервалом (відстанню) від самого високого до самого низького звука, в межах якого добре звучить голос.
2-3 роки – мі-ля
3-4 роки – ре- ля
4-5 років – ре-сі
5-6 років – ре-сі (до² )
6-7 років – (до) ре- до²
 (до) ре-до² (до♯-ре²)
В дужках звуки, які діти можуть виконувати, але обмежено, лише в тому випадку, якщо вони «прохідні», тобто рідко зустрічаються в пісні.
 Вікові особливості співочого діапазону дітей вивчалися багатьма дослідниками Н.Д. Орлова визначає робочий діапазон, «зву чащу зону» (в межах звуків мі-сі першої октави, Е.І. Алмазов, М.І. Метлов, Н.А. Ветлугіна, А.Д. Войнова, Р.Т, Зінич і інші відзначають, що ненапружено, природно звучать дитячі голоси в межах ре-сі першої октави, хоча багато дітей можуть відтворити і більш високі звуки.
 Під час навчання дошкільників співу слід спочатку визначити діапазон голосу кожної дитини і прагнути систематично його укріплювати, щоб більшість дітей могла вільно володіти своїм голосом. Поряд з цим важливо створювати сприятливу «звукову атмосферу», яка б сприяла охороні голосу і слуху дитини.
 Турбуючись про формування співочого голосу дитини, необхідно оберігати його від поширеної естрадної манери співу, яка вимагає наявність визначених співочих навичок, голосного форсованого звучання, яких поки що не має у дошкільників у силу їх вікових особливостей.
 Необхідно постійно слідкувати, щоб діти спів і розмовляли без напруження, не наслдуючи дуже голосному співу дорослих, пояснювати батькам шкідливість крикливого співу і розмови у дітей, не дозволяли їм співати на вулиці в холодну і сиру погоду.
3. Програмові вимоги
Задачі навчання співу.
Основна вимога програми – навчити дитину виразному, природному виконанню зрозумілих, цікавих йому нескладних пісень.
 Художньо-педагогічне значення співу складається в тому, щоб допомогти дітям правильно зрозуміти зміст музичних образів, оволодіти необхідними навиками, проявляти свої почуття в непримушеному, природному співі. Наприклад, виконуючи колискову, підкреслити турботливість, ласку, ніжність, показати, що пісня заспокоює, допомагає заснути, тому виконувати її потрібно тихо, наспівно, в повільному темпі, рівномірному ритмі, поступово затихаючи. В марші потрібна життєрадісність, стрімкість, завзятість. Його потрібно співати дзвінко, виразно вимовляючи слова, підкреслюючи ритм в помірно швидкому темпі. Дитині зрозумілий зміст цих вимог, їх призначення.
 Основні задачі в процесі занять наступні:
- формувати у дітей співочі вміння, навики, які сприяють виразному виконанню;
- вчити дітей виконувати пісні за допомогою вихователя і самостійно, у супроводі і без супроводу інструменту, на заняття і поза ними;
- розвивати музичний слух, привчати розрізняти правильний і неправильний спів, висоту звуків. Їх тривалість, напрям руху мелодії, чути себе під час співу, помічати і виправляти помилки (слуховий самоконтроль).
- розвивати голос, формуючи природність дитячого звучання, зміцнюючи і розширюючи дитячий співочий діапазон, усуваючи монотонне «гудіння» у дітей, які співають низько і неточно.
- допомагати прояві творчих здібностей, самостійному виконанню знайомих пісень в іграх, хороводах, грі на дитячих музичних інструментах.
Від правильної постановки навчання співу на заняттях у багато чому залежить вся наступна співоча діяльність дитини – в побуті, на святах, розвагах, які виникли за його ініціативою або за запропонуванням дорослих в дитячому садку і сім’ї.
Співочі навики як засіб навчання виразному співу
Вокальні і хорові навики	Вікові групи
	2-га молодша група	Середня	Старша	Підготовча
Вокальні навики				
Звукоутворення	Співати природнім голосом , без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи	Співати виразно, природнім голосом, без напруження , протяжно	Виразний спів без напруження, плавно, з легким звуком	Виразно співати дзвінким голосом, наспівно. Співати легким рухливим звуком
Дихання		Брати дихання між короткими музичними фразами	Брати дихання між музичними фразами	Брати дихання перед початком співу, між музичними фразами, не піднімати плечі, утримувати дихання до кінця фрази
Дикція	Зрозуміло промовляти слова	Промовляти слова зрозуміло, правильно	Чітко промовляти слова	Промовляти чітко слова, правильно передавати голосні звуки. Чітко промовляти приголосні звуки в кінці слова
Хорові навики				
Стрій (чистота інтонації)	Одні і ті ж навики у всіх групах – правильно передавати мелодію. Але так як ускладнюються пісні, то весь час підвищуються і вимоги.
Ансамбль (злагодженість)	Співати, не відстаючи і не переганяючи один одного	Разом починати і закінчувати пісню	Одночасно починати і закінчувати пісню; співати помірно-голосно і тихо. Співати у різних темпах	Самостійно всім разом починати і закінчувати пісню; співати, прискорюючи і сповільнюючи. Співати в різних темпах, підсилюючи і послаблюючи звучання, пом’якшувати кінці музичних фраз, точно виконувати ритмічний малюнок
До кінця року діти повинні вміти:
Друга молодша група – співати з допомогою педагога і з музичним супроводом найбільш прості пісні;
Середня група – співати з інструментальним супроводом і без нього (найбільш легкі пісні);
Старша група
– співати з вихователем без музичного супроводу і самостійно в супроводі інструменту;
– згадувати і співати вивчену пісню;
– розрізняти на слух правильний і неправильний спів;
– відрізняти звуки по їх висоті і довжині;
– вміти під час співу зберігати правильну позу;
Характеристика пісенного матеріалу
 Ідейне спрямування, високі художні достоїнства і доступність для сприйняття і виконання – основні вимоги до дитячого репертуару. Пісня повинна служити важливим засобом музичного виховання і навчання в дошкільному закладі.
При виборі пісні необхідно враховувати:
- як вона допомагає вирішенню виховних задач, розширенню уявлень, поглибленню почуттів;
- що вона вносить нового в засвоєння співочих навиків;
- яка ступінь важкості її виконання;
- чи відповідає вона інтересам і потребам дітей.
 Велике значення мають особливості музичної мови дитячої пісні. Вона повинна бути написана в зручній теситурі з урахуванням голосових можливостей дошкільників.
Теситура – висотне положення звуків в музичному творі по відношенню до діапазону співочого голосу.
Розучуванню пісні сприяють наступні прийоми:
- виразне виконання пісні;
- показ окремих співочих моментів (як співати протяжно, відривчасто, як точно відтворювати потрібну інтонацію і т. д.);
- словесні вказівки – образна розповідь про зміст твору, пояснення завдань, вказівки до виконання і т. д.
- немаловажне значення має міміка, чітка артикуляція диригентський жест педагога.
Етапи розучування пісні:
І етап (ознайомлення з піснею);
- вступна бесіда;
- показ пісні;
- бесіда після показу.
ІІ етап (розучування мелодії та тексту).
ІІІ етап (закріплення пісні).
Доцільність застосування тих чи інших прийомів диктується особливостями кожної пісні. В цьому процесі співочим навикам ( правильному звукоутворенню, рівномірній розтраті дихання, чіткій дикції, чистоті інтонації, одночасному співу) відповідають свої прийоми.
Під час робота над звукоутворенням, потрібно вчити дітей співати природно – легко, дзвінко і наспівно, тобто тягнути звук. Наспівність досягається за рахунок протяжного співу голосних звуків: а, о, у, е, і. Послідній звук музичної фрази виконується фермато – тобто довільно збільшується його протяжність.
В роботі над звукоутворенням важливо зміцнювати і розвивати співочий діапазон дітей. Однак робити це потрібно дуже обережно.
В роботі над співочим диханням використовується головним чином вказівка: не «розривати» слово. Систематичний показ правильного виконання нагадування допомагають дітям справитись із завданням.
Навчаючи дітей дикції, педагог перш за все, привертає увагу до виразних мовних інтонацій у відповідності з музичними. Важливо при цьому виділити, підкреслити, наприклад звертання, запитання або вказати характерні ознаки образу.
Правильне відтворення мелодії пісні вимагає максимальної активізації музичного слуху, музичної пам’яті, музичних слухових уявлень тощо. Для того щоб ритмічно правильно і виразно проінтонувати пісню, треба навчитися координувати свій голос з музичними слуховими уявленнями. В процесі «спроб і помилок» під час колективного співу на основі так званого зворотного зв’язку розвиваються, стають тоншими, чуттєвішими ладо-ритмічне відчуття і музичний слух (висотний, тембровий, гармонічний).
 Нині доведено, що слухаючи незнайому музику, людина насамперед сприймає мелодичні уривки твору. Коли звучить знайомий музичний твір, слухач внутрішньо співає мелодію і його голосові зв’язки перебувають у такому стані, ніби він співає насправді але вони діють загальмовано, адже співає тільки виконавець, а та людина, що слухає може уявити себе артистом, підспівуючи, повторюючи за співаком. Тому досить часто ми маємо приклади того, що людина, яка не повязана тісно з музикою самостійно не може відтворити той чи інший твір.
 У мелодії важливу роль відіграє інтонаційно-ритмічна сторона, хоча й інші елементи (тембр, динаміка, темп) мають серйозне значення. Зміна цих виражальних засобів приводить до зміни змісту мелодії. Найголовніше, від чого залежить сама суть мелодії – це ритмічно і метрично організований інтонаційний стрій у нерозривній єдності із зазначеними засобами виразності. Зміна інтонації найбільше змінює зміст мелодії.
 Однією з найважливіших умов художнього виконання мелодії є правильне інтонування. Відомо, що в музиці звуки, які утворюють мелодію, навідміну від мовної мелодики, мають чітко визначену висоту, вступаючи в певні висотні, ладово-організовані співвідношення. Ця своєрідна риса мелодії знаходить своє відображення в нотному записі.
 Неточне інтонування навіть окремих звуків мелодії, не кажучи про зміну звуків іншими, змінює ладово-висотні співвідношення звуків, отже, порушує її інтонаційний зміст. Найперше завдання – навчити дітей правильно інтонувати мелодію пісні, що забезпечить правильне унісонне звучання. І правильний темп, і тонке нюансуання, і красиве звукове забарвлення посилюватимуть враження від мелодії лише тоді, коли вона буде чітко відтворена. Точне інтонування мелодії створює передумову для правильного розуміння її виконавцями, адже тоді їм легше зрозуміти і відчути втілені у музиці думки і почуття, легше передати своє ставлення до змісту.
 Не випадково темперований стрій фортепіано не задовільняє співаків під час спів аккапело, який вимагає загостреного інтонування деяких ступенів ладу. Наприклад, дещо розширене інтонування великої терції тонічного мажорного тризвука, дещо звужене – малої терції у тонічному мінорному тризвуці допомагає підкреслити ладову сутність мелодії, тяжіння нестійких звуків до стійких. Характерне забавлення мажору або мінору.
Термін «інтонування» у вузькому значенні – це точне відтворення ладо-висотних співвідношень звуків.
Термін «інтонування» у широкому значенні – передбачає повноцінне виконання музики, розкриття її змісту, стилю, жанру, обумовлене багатьма іншими факторами у взаємодії всіх інших елементів виразності. (за Б.Астаф’євим).
Однією з найбільших перешкод на шляху до чистого інтонування є те, що деяка частина дітей співає не в тон з іншими. Якщо взагалі можна назвати співом злегка ритмізований говірок на низьких звуках голосу без чи майже без будь-якої інтонації ( «гудуть» на одному - двох низьких звуках).
Можливості дітей в співі на початку дуже малі. Співочий голос тільки починає формуватися, не має протяжності звучання, дихання коротке. Однак малюки починають достатньо чисто інтонувати окремі звуки, фрази, підспівуючи педагогу, і поступово засвоюють нескладні пісні. Необхідно охороняти голос дитини, слідкувати за характером співу: щоб не було крикливості, пропонувати співати в діапазоні ре-ля першої октави.
Особливості звучання дитячого голосу.

 Характеристика звучання дитячих голосів до мутації істотно відрізняються від характеристики звучання голосу дорослих.

Голосові складки у дітей:
- коливаються не всією поверхнею, а лише краями, через що дитячий голос звучить слабко;
коротші, ніж у дорослих, тому дитячий голос звучить вище
 Голоси хлопчиків і дівчаток до 10 років схожі між собою і мають єдину назву – дискант. Система резонаторів у дітей ще не розвинена, отже і тембральне забарвлення їхніх голосів достатньо обмежена.
 Проте еталонне звучання дитячого дисканту має такі характеристики: дзвінке, витончене, легке.
 Треба зауважити, що іноді дитячий спів може мати і протилежні характеристики: низький, сиплий, хрипкий, форсований та напружений. Це трапляється тоді, коли діти не дотримуються гігієни, голосового режиму та неправильно використовують натуральні регістри свого голосу – віддають перевагу грудному регістру замість головного (фальцетного).
 Головне (фальцетне) звучання співацького голосу виникає у результаті коливання країв голосових складок, а грудне – повного коливання усієї маси голосових складок.
Приблизно у 7 років у дітей з’являється здатність до змішаного голосоутворення (поєднання головного та грудного регістрів). 
Найпростіше визначити, який регістр задіяний під час співу, можна, поклавши руку на грудну клітку там, де розміщуються трахея або бронхи, і послухавши, чи вібрує грудний резонатор. Якщо так – дитина співає неправильно, активно задіюючи грудний регістр. Звукоутворення у головному регістрі можна контролювати так: попросити дитину, щоб вона, співаючи голосний звук, широко відкривала рота. Якщо маленький язичок у горлі піднятий угору – голос формується правильно.
Співацька постава. Необхідною умовою вільного, ненапруженого співу є правильна співацька постава, яка сприяє підготовці голосового апарату до дії. Діти під час співу мають стояти рівно, зручно, випрямивши спину, опустивши руки, тримаючи голову прямо. Якщо діти співають сидячи, стільці мають відповідати їх зросту. Сидіти треба рівно, не горблячись, не спираючись на спинку стільця, тримаючи руки на колінах
Правильне дихання. Під час співу дітей треба стежити не лише за тим, як вони співають, а й за тим, як вони дихають. Правильному диханню дітей теж треба вчити. Діти мають:
•набирати повітря безшумно, не піднімаючи плечі, так, щоб нижні ребра розсувалися трохи вбік, а живіт ледь помітно випинав вперед. Під час вдиху має виникати відчуття легкого позіхання;
•починати видих зі скорочення м’язів живота, а потім – грудної клітки.
Гігієна голосу
Гігієна голосу – це галузь науки, пов’язана з вивченням будови голосового апарату людини, механізму голосоутворення, способів використання голосу тощо. Гігієна голосу передбачає, що слід дотримуватися певних правил догляду за голосовим апаратом, аби забезпечити його здоров’я. Зокрема, потрібно:
•уникати крику, тривалого мовленнєвого навантаження;
•не співати під час хвороби;
•не співати на вулиці у холодну пору року;
•максимально захистити себе від наслідків різкої зміни температури довкілля;
•обмежувати вживання гострих, солоних, занадто гарячих або холодних страв, газованих напоїв.
  Кожний педагог повинен знати, що пошкодити голосовий апарат дитини можливо і на музичному занятті. Наприклад, відомо, що на голосову функцію погано впливає хвилювання, тож педагог насамперед має подбати про створення позитивного психологічного клімату у дитячому колективі.
Запитання та завдання для самоконтролю
1. Яка, на Вашу думку, система вокально-хорового виховання є найбільш ефективною?
2. Визначте особливості початкового етапу вокального розвитку дошкільників.
3. У чому полягає специфіка дитячого співочого голосу?
4. Укажіть вимого до вибору пісенного репертуару.
5. Як здійснювати знайомство дітей з новою піснею?
6. Що потрібно враховувати під час вибору пісні?
7. Яких правил догляду за голосовим апаратом потрібно дотримуватись?
8. Які прийоми використовують під час розучування пісні?

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Автор: Лященко В.М., к.п.н., викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
Освітня лінія «Дитина у світі культури» Базового компоненту дошкільної освіти, засвідчує, що належний і оптимальний рівень соціально-особистісного розвитку дитини може бути забезпечений через формування в неї чуття краси в різних її проявах, ціннісного ставлення до змісту предметного світу та світу мистецтва, розвиток творчих здібностей, формування елементарних трудових, технологічних та художньо-продуктивних навичок, самостійності, культури, безпеки праці.
Дитина від народження потрапляє у широкий світ культури, з перших днів життя починається її активна взаємодія з культурним середовищем.
Загалом людина є підсистемою буття у тріаді «природа – людина – культура», при цьому вона поєднує в собі й природні характеристики, йтворчу діяльність. Тож дитина, живучи за законами природи, генетично переймає задатки до культурного розвитку, а от засвоювати цінності попередніх поколінь має самостійно.
Чим раніше дитина набуває соціально-культурного досвіду, чим швидше навчається його перетворювати, тим більш значущою стає як особистість.
Украй важливо й актуальною є реалізація в педагогічному процесі завдань освітньої лінії «Дитина у світі культури».
Культура людини є синтезом індивідуальних рис, які проявляються у сприйняття та усвідомленні культурних цінностей і спрямовані на творчу взаємодію з навколишнім середовищем та іншими людьми.
Особистісна культура дитини характеризується мірою усвідомлення нею культурних цінностей та відповідною поведінкою і проявляється:
-у ставленні до цих цінностей (емоційно переживає, проявляє інтерес, смак до гарних предметів, творів мистецтва, оцінює їх);
-мисленні (аналізує, синтезує гарне, негарне, проводить аналогію між природними і культурними явищами тощо);
-діяльності – духовно-практичній (сприймає культуру; проявляє почуття, здібності, уяву, навички; спілкується);
-практично-продуктивній (проводиться згідно з правилами, еталонами, а також творчо – облаштовує разом з іншими дітьми куточок, малює, співає, танцює, грає, римує, імпровізує тощо);
-мистецькій або художній активності (самостійно ініціює зміни, здійснює їх, докладає домірних зусиль для реалізації власної активності) тощо.
У постійному культурному забезпеченні людинаводночас є і творінням, і транслятором, і творцем культури.
Поняття культура (лат. сultura буквально означає «обробляти», «доглядати», поліпшувати») – це сукупність матеріальних і духовних цінностей, створених людством протягом його історії.
Матеріальна культура включає способи діяльності, технології та предмети, створені, видозмінені або оброблені людиною (будівлі, інструменти, знаряддя праці, машин та ін.), що мають певну цінність для життя соціальної групи чи суспільства.
До духовної культури належать продукти духовної діяльності людини, вона об’єднує науку й освіту, мистецтво (музику, літературу інші галузі), естетику, мораль, релігію, уклад життя, світогляд тощо.
Поняття культура тлумачиться також і як обізнаність, освіченість, вихованість. Усе це нині ототожнюють з культурністю, з особистою культурою людини. У сучасній освіті відповідне інтегративне утворення особистості можна розглядати як певну культурну компетентність, сукупність компетенцій.
У сучасній освіті відповідне інтегративне утворення особистості можна розглядати як певну культурну компетентність, сукупність компетенцій.
Важливе завдання дошкільної освіти – сформувати особистісну культуру дитини через відкриття їй світу культури, залучення до нього та його творчого освоєння, що й передбачає освітня лінія «Дитина у світі культури».   

Музичний керівник , здійснюючи освіту за цією лінією, має ввести дитину в світ предметно-практичної та духовно-мистецької діяльності, навчити цінувати духовні мистецькі твори, культивувати інтерес та сприйняття національної та світової культури, сформувати оптимальні для дитячого віку практичні навички в мистецькій діяльності, розвинути потребу в реалізаціїсвоїх творчих здібностей, виховувати естетичне ставлення до творів культури.
Кожна конкретна культура проявляється в предметному бутті, тобто в об’єктивному існуванні предметів і явищ – артефактів.
Артефакт культури – штучно створений об’єкт, що має знаковий або символічний зміст. Це – створені людьми предмети (архітектурні споруди), речі (предмети побуту), а також феномени духовного життя суспільства – наукові теорії, твори мистецтва, фольклор тощо. Відповідно сутністю культури як фундаментальної категорії є результати людської діяльності (артефакти) та, власне, сама діяльність. Сутністю мистецької культури є результат мистецької діяльності людини – музичне мистецтво, акумульоване в численних артефактах (музичних творах), і саме музична діяльність людини.
Культура інтегрує в собі:
•механізми акумуляції: накопичення наявних артефактів культури і створення нових;
•трансмісії: передача артефактів через активний мистецький простір, освіту, навчання, зокрема через методику роботи з дітьми;
•трансляції культурного досвідусамою людиною: перенесення від покоління до покоління; реалізація, конкретне використання людиною результатів мистецьких, наукових та інших досягнень думки в особистому житті.
Нові покоління людей активно користуються артефактами, переосмислюють досягнення предків, частково переймають їхній досвід – це так звана діяльність розпредмечування і спілкування. Вона виникає вже у дитинстві. Артефакти позитивно впливають на розвиток дитини, у результаті чого вона стає корінням культури. Згодом людина вже сама бере участь у творінні культури. Відбувається опредмечування та спілкування, коли ідеї втілюються у конкретні речі або явища, людина створює нові артефакти, нові цінності культури.

Найближчим предметним середовищем дитини є житло та предмети побуту і вжитку, зосереджені в ньому. Відповідно у Базовому компоненті йдеться насамперед про традиційне українське житло, міську сучасну квартирута сільську оселю. З них починається освоєння культурного світу. Вони, опосередковані взаємодією з дорослими, стають першими й важливими чинниками освіти й розвитку дитини.Дорослий відкриває дитині світ і за межами житла.
Головний акцент у Базовому компоненті зроблено на предметно-практичній діяльності.

Структура і зміст частини «Світ мистецтва», розроблені, виходячи з особливостей дошкільного віку та мистецької діяльності дитини загалом(сприйняття мистецтва, репродуктивна і продуктивна мистецька діяльність); специфіки ставлення дитини до мистецтва як усвідомлення нею культурних цінностей; потенціалу основних видів мистецтва, до яких залучають дітей у дошкільні роки; характеристики духовної культури, головних функцій мистецтва, через які відбувається вплив на дитину і набуття нею мистецької або художньо-продуктивної діяльності.
Відповідно змістові компоненти «Сприйняття мистецтва» і «Ціннісне ставлення до мистецтва» стосуються мистецької діяльності дитини загалом і водночас кожного мистецтва зокрема.
Важливий результат освітньої роботи у царині мистецтва – ціннісне ставлення дитини до українських мистецьких традицій, фольклору, творів мистецтва, митців, жанрів тощо.
Художньо-продуктивна діяльність ґрунтується на цілісності позиції щодо репродуктивного характерів мистецького досвіду дітей.
Через діяльність активно формується фонд дитячого «можу», тобто розвиваються інтереси, проявляються здібності дитини, вона набуває різноманітних навичок художнього виконання мистецьких зразків, наприклад в образотворчій діяльності – з малювання,ліплення,аплікації, конструювання; в музичній – зі слухання музики, співу, рухів, музикування тощо.
Функції мистецтва,крізь призму яких слід сприймати художньо-продуктивну компетентність:
•естетична
•емоційно-почуттєва
•гедоністична
•пізнавально-інформаційна
•духовно-моральна
•освітньо-виховна
•соціально-комунікативна
•діяльнісно-творча
•релаксаційна
•рефлексивна
Підсумком художньо-продуктивної діяльності у дошкільному закладі традиційно є свята, пов’язані з мистецтвом: Свято музики, Свято театру, Свято танцю, Свято поезії.
Музичний керівник повинен мудро й майстерно реалізовувати зміст освіти у царині мистецтва, демонструвати власну творчу позицію щодо мистецтв, впроваджувати гуманні та сучасні методики роботи з дітьми, щоб функції мистецтва реалізовувалися в комплексі, і таким чином здійснювався інтегрований вплив на музичний розвиток, освіту й виховання дитини.
Запитання та завдання для самоконтролю
1. Чим характеризується особистісна культура дитини і в чому вона проявляється?
2. Дайте визначення артефакту культури. Як артефакти впливають на розвиток дитини?
3. Перечисліть функції мистецтва, які сприяють розвитку життєвої компетентності дошкільника у царині світу мистецтва.
4. Під час чого формується ціннісне ставлення до мистецтва і відчого воно залежить?
5. Що свідчить про продуктивність дитячої театральної діяльності?

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), Оленка ххх (04.12.2016), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Автор: Лященко В.М., к.п.н., викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
Сучасні наукові дослідження свідчать про те, що розвиток музичних здібностей, формування основ музичної культури потрібно починати в дошкільному віці.
Музичний розвиток надає нічим не замінний вплив на загальний розвиток: формується емоційна сфера, удосконалюється мислення, дитина робиться чуйною до краси в мистецтві і житті. Тільки розвиваючи емоції, інтереси, смаки дитини, можна долучити її до музичної культури, закласти її основи. Дошкільний вік надзвичайно важливий для подальшого оволодіння музичною культурою. Якщо в процесі музичної діяльності буде сформовано музично-естетичну свідомість, це не пройде безслідно для подальшого розвитку людини, його загального духовного становлення.
Музична діяльність включає в себе не тільки сприйняття музики, але і посильне дітям виконавство, засноване на досвіді сприйняття, - спів, гра на музичних інструментах, музично-ритмічні рухи. За допомогою співу, гри на музичних інструментах можна розвинути іншу музичну здібність - уміння представити і відтворити висоту музичних звуків в мелодії. Розвиток цієї здібності передбачає розумові операції: порівняння, аналіз, зіставлення, запам'ятовування - і, таким чином, впливає не тільки на музичний, але і на загальний розвиток дитини.
Ініціатором навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах вже в 20-і рр.. став відомий музичний діяч і педагог М. А. Метлов. Йому ж належить ідея організації дитячого оркестру. Н. А. Метлов провів велику роботу по створенню та вдосконаленню конструкції дитячих музичних інструментів, що мають звукоряд, - металофона.
Гра на музичних інструментах - один з видів дитячого виконавства. Застосування дитячих музичних інструментів та іграшок (як на заняттях, так і в повсякденному житті) збагачує музичні враження дошкільнят, розвиває їх музичні здібності.
Крім того, гра на музичних інструментах розвиває волю, прагнення до досягнення мети, уяву.
Навчання дітей гри на дитячих музичних інструментах
Знайомство дітей з музичними інструментами починається вже в ранньому віці. Раннє музичне навчання відіграє істотну роль у музичному розвитку дитини, але воно має бути представлено в формі, доступній та цікавій для дітей раннього віку. Не можна не враховувати ступінь готовності до таких занять, як навчання гри на інструментах, які вимагають від дітей значної уваги, зосередженості, усвідомленості та фізичної зрілості. Перші музичні враження педагог прагне дати дітям у цікавій ігровій формі. Навчання починається з групи ударних інструментів, що не мають звукоряду. Заняття проводяться з невеликими групами дітей та індивідуально. Доцільно використовувати музичні інструменти і в повсякденному житті, щоб закріпити у дітей появу відчуття ритму музики.
У другій молодшій групі діти вже можуть грати на бубні, дерев'яних ложках, кубиках, брязкальця, музичних молоточка, барабані, дзвіночку. У цьому віці вони знайомляться з металофоном.
Перш ніж приступити до розучування з дітьми мелодії на металофоні, дорослий сам повинен кілька разів правильно виконати цю мелодію на металофоні, діти слухають. Потім показують бажаючим, на яких пластинках і скільки разів треба вдарити. Відразу запам'ятати всю мелодію важко, краще розучувати її частинами, наприклад вивчити заспів пісні, а коли дитина засвоїть його, показати, як грати приспів або першу частину мелодії, потім - другу. Можна чергувати гру вихователя з дитячим виконанням: заспів грає вихователь, а дитина на іншому металофоні - приспів, або навпаки. Бажано, щоб дитина, засвоївши частину або весь музичний твір, виконала його з вихователем (на двох металофона).
Заняття з навчання грі на металофоні ведуться з дітьми індивідуально.
Для виконання на металофоні спочатку беруться нескладні і добре знайомі дітям мелодії. У такому випадку вони вдаряють по пластинках не механічно, а весь час регулюють слухом своє виконання. Вдаривши не на ту пластинку, дитина почувши помилку, намагається її виправити.
Іншою важлива умова при виборі творів - будова мелодії. Звуки мелодії повинні бути розташовані близько один від одного, великі інтервали для гри важкі дітям. Грати мелодії, побудовані на одному звуці, недоцільно, та й нецікаво дітям.
У середній групі вперше починають навчати дітей гри на музичних інструментах, які мають звукоряд. Найбільш зручний для цього металофон. Він досить простий у використанні, не вимагає постійної налаштування, як струнні інструменти. Діти вже знайомі з тембром цього інструменту, прийомами гри.
Існує кілька способів навчання грі на мелодійних музичних інструментах: по нотах, за колірним і цифровим позначенням, по слуху.
Навчання дітей гри по нотах дуже трудомісткий процес, хоча іноді використовується на практиці. Далеко не всі дошкільники оволодівають нотною грамотою, якщо не ведеться постійна індивідуальна робота. Важливо, щоб діти розуміли зв'язок розташування нот на нотному стані зі звучанням їх в мелодії, виключивши механічне відтворення нотних знаків.
Колірна система, поширена за кордоном, зручна для швидкого оволодіння дітьми грою на інструментах. Певне колірне позначення (кольорові клавіші, пластини металофона) закріплюється за кожним звуком. Дитина має запис мелодії в колірному позначенні: використовуються кольорові кружечки або кольорове зображення нот, з ритмічним позначенням та без нього. Грати по цій системі дуже легко, але при такому способі гри (бачу зелене позначення ноти - натискаю на зелену клавішу) слух не бере участь у відтворенні мелодії, дитина грає механічно.
Подібним способом дітей навчають грати по цифрах, наклеєних біля кожної пластини металофона, і записах мелодії в цифровому позначенні. Може моделюватися і позначення тривалості (довгі і короткі палички і т. д.)
Цифрова система, запропонована в 30-і рр.. Н. А. Метлова, в той час була виправданою, але надалі стала використовуватися рідше, тому що вона призводить до механічного відтворення мелодії.
Значення навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах. Гра сприяє розвитку музичних здібностей, збагаченню пам'яті, формуванню мислення, волі й уваги; розвиває творчу самостійність дошкільників; тренує дрібну мускулатуру пальців; розвиває увагу до друзів; забезпечує засвоєння музичної грамоти; сприяє збагаченню словникового запасу та ін. Навчання дітей дошкільного віку гри на дитячих музичних інструментах – шлях до розвитку творчих музичних обдарувань дитини.
Обидва способи навчання дітей (з використанням колірних і цифрових позначень) дозволяють легко і швидко отримати потрібний результат, але не мають розвивального ефекту, занадто велика в цих способах частка механічного відтворення мелодії.
Найбільший розвиваючий ефект навчання досягається лише при грі на слух. Цей спосіб вимагає постійного розвитку слуху, серйозної слуховий підготовки. Починаючи з молодшого віку важливо спонукати дітей прислухатися до звуків мелодії, порівнювати їх, розрізняти по висоті. Щоб накопичувати слуховий досвід, розвивати слухову увагу дітей, використовуються дидактичні посібники, що моделюють рух мелодії вгору, вниз, на місці. Це музична драбинка, де переміщується з квітки на квітку (ноти) метелик і т. д. Одночасно проспівуючи звуки мелодії, відповідні по висоті модельованим співвідношенням звуків. Можна також показувати рукою рух звуків мелодії, одночасно відтворюючи її (голосом або на інструменті).
Методика навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах по слуху побудована на поступовому розширенні діапазону поспівок, які виконуються. Спочатку дитина грає мелодію, побудовану на одному звуці. Перш ніж відтворити мелодію, вона слухає її у виконанні музичного керівника, який спочатку співає її, привертаючи увагу до того, що звуки мелодії не відрізняються по висоті, потім грає на металофоні і одночасно співає. Проспівування поспівок дозволяє дітям краще уявити напрямок руху мелодії, розвиває музично-слухові уявлення.
Дітей вчать прийомам звуковидобування: правильно тримати молоточок (він повинен вільно лежати на вказівному пальці, його лише злегка притримують великим), направляти удар на середину пластини металофона, не затримувати молоточок на пластині, а швидко знімати його (як підстрибуючий м'ячик). Коли граються довгі ноти, молоточок повинен підстрибувати вище, короткі ноти - нижче.
Коли дитина грає мелодію на одному звуці, він повинен точно відтворити ритмічний малюнок. Для цього, проспівуючи мелодію зі словами, можна орієнтуватися на ритм віршів.
Для усвідомлення співвідношень тривалостей звуків мелодії застосовується моделювання їх за допомогою довгих і коротких паличок або позначень, прийнятих в нотному записі (четвертні, восьмі). Щоб діти добре засвоїли ритмічний малюнок мелодії, можна, використовуючи прийняті позначення, викладати його на фланелеграфі. При цьому ефективний прийом підтекстовки тривалостей, прийнятий у релятивної системі: четвертні позначаються складом та, а більш короткі восьмі – складом ті. Широко застосовується прийом проплескування ритмічного малюнка мелодії або відтворення його на музичних інструментах.
Після того, як діти навчилися передавати ритмічний малюнок різних мелодій, побудованих на одному звуці, освоїли прийоми гри на металофоні, можна переходити до гри поспівок на двох сусідніх звуках. Щоб полегшити дітям розуміння розташування звуків по висоті, застосовуються названі прийоми: викладання звуків-кружечків на різній висоті на фланелеграфі, проспівування, показ рукою руху мелодії, дидактичні посібники та ігри.
Крім цього, можна скористатися «беззвучною» (намальованою) клавіатурою металофона: дитина показує на ньому розташування звуків і під спів «відтворює» мелодію.
У старшій і підготовчій до школи групах діапазон поспівок розширюється. Діти вже краще орієнтуються в розташуванні звуків мелодії, діють більш самостійно.
Навчаючи грі на музичних інструментах, педагог повинен враховувати індивідуальні можливості кожної дитини. Одні діти досить легко підбирають поспівки, з іншими необхідна більш детальна підготовча робота.
Після того як металофон освоєний, діти в старшій і підготовчій до школи групах навчаються грі на інших мелодійних інструментах - струнних, духових, клавішно-язичкових. Кожна дитина може поступово оволодіти грою на декількох музичних інструментах. Корисно поєднувати індивідуальну роботу з дітьми та роботу по підгрупах, а також з усією групою.
По міру того як діти навчаться грати на металофоні, можна показати їм, як користуватися цитрами.
Щоб діти легше орієнтувалися в розташуванні струн, також використовуємо цифрову систему - в нижню частину гітари підкладаємо під струни паперову смужку з цифрами, причому цифра 1 відповідає звуку до 1 і т. д. На цитрі грають медіатором - пластмасовою пластинкою з загостреним кінцем. Тримати медіатор треба трьома пальцями - великим, вказівним та середнім, роблячи рух кистю руки вправо. Для зручності грі на цитрі і кращого резонансу інструмент кладуть на дерев'яний столик. Лівою рукою діти злегка піднімають верхній кут гітари, тримаючи лікоть на столику. Це робиться для того, щоб дитина не нахиляла занадто низько голову і щоб йому було видно цифрове позначення струн.
Іноді цитри не тримають ладу, кілки слабшають. У такому випадку треба закріпити кілки шматочками фанери. Порвані струни замінюють тонкими балалаєчними струнами.
Для навчання дошкільнят грі на акордеоні найкраще користуватися дитячим хроматичним акордеоном «Білорусь». На ньому з правого боку 20 клавіш з діапазоном до 1 - соль 2, ліворуч - чотири акорди.
Перш ніж навчати грі на акордеоні, слід показати дітям, як правильно сидіти і тримати інструмент. Дитина сидить на стільці, займаючи приблизно половину сидіння, ноги стоять на підлозі. Один ремінь акордеона надягають на середину правого передпліччя, інший - на середину лівого. Перший ремінь довший, короткий ремінь на лівому передпліччі надає інструменту стійкість. Акордеон встановлюють на коліні таким чином, щоб ліва частина корпусу акордеона і хутро під час гри підтримувалися лівою рукою. Освоївши гру сидячи, дитина зможе грати і стоячи.
У дитячому садку вчимо грати тільки правою рукою, яка вільно лежить на клавіатурі. Під час гри діти торкаються клавіш подушечками пальців. Лікоть опущений, пальці напівзігнуті. Треба стежити, щоб діти не грали одним пальцем. Для кожної мелодії вказується зручне розташування пальців (аплікатура). Грати двома руками дошкільнятам важко.
Якщо дитині складно грати п’ятьма пальцями правої руки, на перших порах можна користуватися чотирипальцевою системою гри: великий палець під клавіатурою в природному положенні, як на баяні.
При навчанні грі на акордеоні користуємося цифрами, як і на металофоні, цитрі. Цифри наносять на верхню частину білих клавіш. Поступово діти перестають дивитися на цифри, грають не дивлячись, користуючись м'язовим відчуттям. На акордеоні можуть грати не всі діти; деяких хлопців ускладнює одночасне виконання мелодії пальцями правої руки і розтягування міху лівою.
Коли діти навчаться грати на акордеоні, більш здатних можна вчити грати на духовому інструменті.
З духових інструментів рекомендується брати духову гармоніку «Мелодія». У духовій гармоніці з фортепіанною клавіатурою 26 клавіш з діапазоном сі малої октави - до 3. Інструмент тримають лівою рукою, чотири пальці охоплюють ручку, великий палець упирається в інструмент із зворотного боку знизу. Мундштук беруть до рота. Інструмент треба тримати злегка похило вниз. Ліва рука і лікоть підведені. Права рука приймає те ж положення, пальці трохи зігнуті і вільно пересуваються по клавіатурі.
Грають п’ятьма пальцями, як на фортепіано. Спочатку можна користуватися чотирипальцевою системою, як на акордеоні. На верхню частину білих клавіш наносять цифри. Коли діти освоять клавіатуру, цифри можна зняти. Звук, що видобувається під час гри, залежить від струменя повітря. Дути потрібно без напруги. Після закінчення гри слід видалити накопичену вологу. Для цього користуються спеціальним клапаном: натискають кнопку на зворотному боці інструменту і легко дують в мундштук.
Освоєння нового інструменту рекомендується починати з вже знайомих поспівок (на одному, двох, трьох звуках), які діти підбирають по слуху після знайомства з прийомами гри, способом звуковидобування.
Важливо, щоб хлопці відчули виразні можливості нових інструментів, навчилися використовувати різноманітність тембрових фарб. У старшому дошкільному віці діти вже усвідомлюють, що за допомогою кожного інструмента, навіть який не має звукоряду, можна передати певний настрій.
Таким чином, навчання грі на музичних інструментах включає в себе три етапи:
•на першому - діти слухають і запам'ятовують мелодії, проспівують їх, знайомляться з прийомами гри,
•на другому - підбирають поспівки,
•на третьому - виконують їх за своїм бажанням.
Групи музичних інструментів: озвучені й не озвучені музичні іграшки-інструменти, ударні, ударно-мелодійні, ударно-клавішні, духові, струнні, електромузичні інструменти.
Завдання навчання гри на музичних інструментах.
Класифікація дитячих музичних інструментів: беззвучні та звучні (ігрушки-інструменти зі звуком невизначеної висоти – бубон, кастаньєти, трикутники, барабани; іграшки-інструменти, що дають звук лише однієї висоти, - сопілки, дудки, ріжки; іграшки-інструменти із зафіксованою мелодією – органчики, музичні скриньки, музичні ящики; іграшки-інструменти з діатонічним чи хроматичним звукорядом – металофони, піаніно, кларнети, флейти, баяни, саксафони та ін.
Специфіка організації занять із навчання дошкільників гри на музичних інструментах. Напрями роботи з навчання гри на музичних інструментах: розучування музичного твору та гра на інструментах під керівництвом педагогів, самостійний підбір знайомих музичних творів на слух, складання дітьми музики для виконання на музичних інструментах. Форми роботи музичного керівника з навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах(індивідуальне навчання, заняття з ансамблем та оркестром).
Вимоги щодо відбору музичного репертуару.
Методика навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах.
Впровадження сучасні системи музичного виховання та навчання дітей гри на дитячих музичних інструментах у різних вікових групах.
Ритмовані вправи без мелодизації, пластичні вправи на виразність емоцій, вправи на розвиток ритміки, рухів, рухової фантазії.
Використання шумових оркестрів для озвучення казок, ігор-драматизацій тощо . Графічні позначення різних інструментів. Складання простих тембрових партитур.
Навчання дітей гри на дитячих музичних інструментах (металофоні, духових , трикутнику тощо)соло і в ансамблі. Ознайомлення дітей з правилами гри на тріолі, фортепіано, бандурі, цимбалах, флейті.
Розвиток у дітей музичного слуху: розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у виконанні дорослих та в грамзапису.
Дитячий оркестр у дошкільному закладі. Методика навчання гри у дитячому оркестрі. Різновиди дитячих оркестрів. Розсадка оркестру, враховуючи кількісний склад інструментів та сили звучання кожної групи інструментів. Музичний репертуар для гри на дитячих інструментах.
Система музичного виховання Карла Орфа, щодо гри на елементарних музичних інструментах.
Виготовлення власних варіантів музичних інструментів (саморобні музичні інструменти).
Запитання та завдання для самоконтролю
1. Наведіть прилади ритмованих вправ для дітей різних вікових груп.
2. Складіть просту темброву партитуру твору на вибір.
3. Підберіть ігри для розвитку чуття ритму всіх інструментів ударної групи.
4.Чи користуєтесь Ви елементами системи К. Орфа, який у своїй роботі поєднує спів і рух?
5. Які інноваційні технології Ви використовуєте у практиці роботи з дітьми під час навчання їх гри на музичних інструментах?
6. Які існують способи навчання грі на мелодійних музичних інструментах?
7. Яке значення навчання дітей гри на музичних інструментах?

----------

fatinija (22.01.2017), lolu66 (09.01.2016), nasoloda (15.03.2017), Оленка ххх (04.12.2016), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Автор: Лященко В.М., к.п.н., викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
Базовий компонент дошкільної освіти в Україні орієнтує педагогів на виховання компетентної особистості та формування життєвої компетентності дошкільників. Однією зі складових життєвої компетентності дітей дошкільного віку є мовленнєва компетентність як одна з ключових базових характеристик особистості. Некомпетентність дитини у сфері мови та мовлення відбивається на її подальшому розвитку, затримує та викривлює його.
Мовленнєвий розвиток – один із основних чинників, який сприяє соціальним і пізнавальним досягненням дитини, а саме – потребам, інтересам, знанням, умінням та навичкам, а також іншим психічним якостям, які є основою особистісної культури.
У процесі розвитку мовлення необхідно цілеспрямовано формувати у дітей певні мовленнєві навички та вміння (правильну звуковимову, доречний добір і поєднання слів та інших мовних і позамовних засобів, використання слів у певній граматичній формі), які забезпечують функціонування процесу мовлення відповідно до мовних форм. Якість мовлення залежить від рівня розвитку всіх його аспектів (фонетичного, лексичного, граматичного).
Дитині молодшого дошкільного віку, а іноді й у більш старшому віці часом важко одразу відтворити почуте слово і чітко вимовити звуки в ньому, не порушити складову структуру слова. Відомо, що чіткість та чистота мовлення залежать від багатьох факторів:
•	Від стану і рухливості артикуляційного апарату;
•	Розвитку мовного дихання;
•	Розвитку дикції.
Розвиток фонетичного аспекту передбачає формування фонетичної компетентності. На основі розвитку та поступового вдосконалення органів, які задіяні у формуванні мовлення, формується:
•	мовленнєвий слух
•	правильне мовленнєве дихання
•	звуко- та слововимова, елементарні уявлення про характеристику звуків
•	інтонаційна виразність
Одним із напрямів формування фонетичної компетентності є розвиток фонематичних процесів.
Достатньо розвинуті фонематичні процеси (слухова увага, фонематичне сприймання, аналіз, синтез, фонематичні уявлення) сприяють розвитку всіх аспектів мовлення.
Фонематичні уявлення – це здатність сприймати кожен звук у різних варіантах його звучання.
Мовленнєвий розвиток відбувається на музичних заняттях під час співу.
При співах зміцнюється голос, дихання, формується артикуляційна моторика. При виконанні нескладних рухів під час співу в хороводах розвивається рухова та зорова пам’ять, увага, почуття ритму та музичний слух. Музичні ігри та вправи, поєднані з читанням віршів, співом під музику, сприяють розвитку мовлення.
На результативність роботи музичного керівника щодо диференціації звуків у фразовій мові, чіткій вимові сприяє його взаємодія з вихователем та вчителем-логопедом.
Логоритміка – це розвиток почуття ритму через рухи, що сприяє розвитку слухової уваги та поліпшенню мови. Вплив артикуляційної гімнастики, фонопедичних вправ, вокально-артикуляційних вправ на формування вміння виразно співати та розвиток мовлення. Використання пальчикових ігор під час роботи над чистотою і артикуляційною виразністю інтонування.
Діти з вадами мовлення потребують особливої організації різних видів діяльності, зокрема і музичної.
Вже на першому музичного занятті з дітьми-логопатами визначають низку завдань:
1. Індивідуальне обстеження їхніх музичних здібностей;
На цьому етапі виявляють багато проблем:
- дітям складно спілкуватися;
- вони не співають, а говорять;
- мають погану музичну пам’ять;
- не вміють узгоджувати рухи з музичним супроводом або співом;
- неточно відтворюють ритмічний малюнок.
2. Обов’язкове проведення корекційної роботи на кожному музичному занятті з дітьми логопедичних груп, яка спрямована на розвиток:
- рухової активності дітей;
- їхньої слухової пам’ятіта уяви;
- координації рухів;
- розвиток периферичного мовленнєвого апарату, а саме таких його трьох розділів: дихального, голосового, артикуляційного.
3. У роботі використовують:
- ходьбу зі співом або з промовлянням слів;
- співи з рухами;
- пальчикові та сюжетні ігри;
- вправи на розвиток міміки, артикуляції;
- таночок зі співом;
- хороводні музично-дидактичні ігри.
4. Кожне музичне заняття старатися зробити сюжетним.
Це допомагає викликати у дітей інтерес, зосередити їхню увагу та силу волі на виконання поставлених завдань. Широко використовувати також ігрову мотивацію, елементи психогімнастики тощо.
Регулярне використання логоритмічних вправ як «розминка» перед розучуванням пісні, впливає на позитивну перебудову дихальної діяльності дитини.
___________________________________________________________________
Система музичного виховання Карла Орфа містить такі елементи:
- мовленнєві вправи;
- музично-рухові вправи;
- гру на елементарних музичних інструментах;
- елементарний музичний театр.
Використання на музичних заняттях елементів системи музичного виховання Карла Орфа, дає змогу оптимально поєднувати кілька видів діяльності дошкільників: логоритміку, спів, рух та гру на музичних інструментах. Така синкретична діяльність дуже подобається дітям, і водночас, розвиває їхній творчий потенціал, адже діти не лише слухають чи виконують музичні п’єси, а самі творять музику. Принаймні, цього прагнув сам Карл Орф. Він написав багато вправ, пісень, ігор, у процесі виконання яких дозволена творча свобода – варіаційність та імпровізація.
Карл Орф вважав, що на початку будь-якої музичної вправи як ритмічної так і мелодійної, має бути мовна вправа. Для музичного виховання мовленнєві вправи важливі насамперед тому, що музичний слух розвивається в тісному контакті та у зв’язку з мовленнєвим, а він, своєю чергою, одна з основ музичного слуху.
Дитина вчиться користуватися засобами виразності, що є загальними для мови і музики. До них відносяться темп, ритм, регістр, артикуляція, динаміка, діапазон, фразування, акцентура (відокремлення основного слова).
Творчий пошук у мовленнєвому музикуванні відбувається за рахунок варіювання ритмічного малюнку,зміни тембрів, фактури, форми – від простого повторення фрази до імітаційно-поліфонічних побудов. У цілому мовленнєві вправи дуже важливі для ознайомлення дітей із музичними формами (фраза, речення, строфа, заспів – приспів, рондо, варіації).
Щоб словесний текст перетворився на матеріал для мовленнєвого музикування, потрібно:
•рівно, метрично декламувати текст;
•ритмізовано вимовляти окремі слова,ланцюжки слів із тексту.
Мовленнєве музикування, насамперед, передбачає ігри, фонемами, фонемними складами. Так поступово формується «активний словник», який діти згодом використовуватимуть для імпровізації.
Працювати за системою музичного виховання Карла Орфа починають з розучування з дітьми мовленнєвих та музично-рухових вправ. Сутність цих вправ за Карлом Орфом – у декламації віршів або прози під супровід:
•«озвучених» жестів – плескання, виляскування тощо;
•голосових звукових ефектів – кряхтіння, шепотіння, цокання язиком тощо;
•ритмічного акомпанементу шумових музичних інструментів.
Майже всі засоби виразності доступні для вивчення і практичного використання у мовних вправах для дітей з самого раннього дитинства.
За аналогією до текстів орфівських мовленнєвих вправ підбирають власний літературний матеріал – лічилки, дражнили, заклички, потішки, казки тощо. Зосереджують увагу на тих творах, до яких найлегше підібрати супровід.
Такі вправи доступні дітям і молодшого, і старшого дошкільного віку. Проте зазвичай молодші дошкільники супроводжують текст вправ рухами, запропонованими вихователем або музичним керівником. А старші – підбирають супровід самостійно.
Використання рухових елементів під час мовленнєвих вправ допомагає навчити дітей зображати музичні звуки, плескаючи у долоні, виляскуючи пальцями, тупаючи ногами тощо. У дітей формуються швидкість реакції, терплячість, кмітливість, адже потрібно і дочекатися моменту вступу своєї «партії», і, власне, не прогавити цей момент. Крім того, поєднання слів і рухів сприяє ще й кращому запам’ятовуванню текстів дітьми, формуванню у них чіткої дикції.
Старші дошкільники часто виявляють ініціативність і самостійність у підборі жестово-ритмічного супроводу до запропонованого тексту.
З особливим захопленням дошкільники розігрують казки, супроводжуючи свої дії «озвученими» жестами та грою на шумових музичних інструментах. Добираючи той чи той спосіб озвучення персонажу, діти через звуки вчаться передавати його характерні риси, настрій та особливості поведінки.
Озвучення казки за допомогою вказаних прийомів допомагає сором’язливим дітям стати сміливішими і рішучішими; мовчунам – виступити у роді казкарів-оповідачів тощо. У цілому збагачується інтонаційне мовлення дітей, їхня діяльність набуває ознак невимушеності, емоційності.
Мовленнєві та музично-рухові вправи за системою музичного виховання Карла Орфа – чи не найбажаніший для дітей засіб відкриття світу музики. Оволодіння грою на елементарних музичних інструментах, активізації потреби фантазувати і творити.
Від самого народження ми накопичуємо творчий музичний досвід. Відтак уперше самостійно творити мелодію, володіти ритмом, поєднувати його зі словом, мелодією, рухом українська малеча має змогу у традиційних забавлянках.
Традиційна забавлянка – невеличкий за обсягом музично-поетичний, ритмізований твір.
Діти, які забавляються, у період свого найпотужнішого розумового, психічного і фізичного розвитку отримують надзвичайно важливий творчий вишкіл. Адже забавлянки збагачені джерелом словесної, музичної та драматичної творчості, тож мають здатність формувати потужний творчий потенціал, зокрема й музичні здібності. Відтак у процесі дитячого виховання забавлянкам треба приділяти якомога більше уваги.
За допомогою забавлянок дітей можна розважати, збуджувати їхній інтерес до творчості, розвивати у них емоційність, спостережливість тощо. Окрім того, забавлянки мають і практично-побутове значення: заспокоюють дитину або ж навпаки активізують її, викликають бадьорий настрій, почуття радості, любові, фізичного та душевного комфорту.
Тематика традиційних дитячих забавлянок є досить різноманітною, а їхні форма та зміст – максимально простими для сприйняття та виконання. Тому діти швидко засвоюють забавлянки і невдовзі здатні відтворювати їх самотужки.
Текст забавлянок має віршовану форму, що дає змогу зацікавити дітей, сприяти розвиткові їхньої уяви та мислення. Зазвичай забавлянки ритмічно промовляють, не використовуючи сталої мелодичної структури. Утім, їх можна виконувати на прості мелодії як пісеньки, поєднуючи з мімікою, жестами та елементами гри. Це спонукає до імпровізації та сприяє створенню до одного віршованого тексту забавлянки багатьох мелодичних варіантів.
Отже, забавлянки здатні розвивати у дітей:
•інтонаційний слух;
•тембровий слух;
•відчуття ритму;
•музичну пам’ять.
Формування інтонаційного слуху відбувається під час сприйняття мелодії. Визначення характеру її руху, а також спроби самостійно її відтворити. Виконуючи забавлянки, діти вчаться правильно користуватися своїм голосом, диханням, тренують дикцію.
Для формування тембрового слуху слід давати дітям образну характеристику музичного твору. Тому у забавлянках досить широко використовується візуалізація. Так, забавляючи маленьку дитину, перебирають пальцями по ручці від кисті до плеча, імітуючи, приміром, рух рака, й проказують «Лізе рак-неборак» низьким напруженим голосом, з поступовим емоційним наростанням звука і пришвидшенням темпу. Потім, легенько вщипнувши дитину за щічку чи вушко, говорять «як ущипну, буде знак», усмішкою зменшуючи напруження.
Понад усе діти потребують ритмічних вражень, хочуть репродукувати ритм. Тому забавлянки ефективні й для формування відчуття ритму. Пісенька-забавлянка переважно супроводжується ритмічними рухами, які спочатку дорослий допомагає робити дитині. Приміром, проказуючи «Сороку-ворону», беруть дитячий вказівний пальчик і водять ним по дитячій долоні. Приспівуючи «Кую-кую чобіток», дитячим пальчиком постукують по стопі. Так у дітей з'являється зацікавлення ритмічними завданнями і згодом вони здатні відтворити не лише мелодію, а й ритм самотужки.
Особливо подобаються дітям ритмізовані забавлянки, які виконує дорослий одночасно з підкиданням дитини на нозі, наприклад, імітуючи їзду на конику. Це – так звані чукикалки, забавлянки, початковими словами текстів яких є «чук-чук», «чуки» тощо.
У цілому дітям властиве активне дійове мислення. Їм легше що-небудь зробити, аніж розповісти про зроблене, вони ще не мають навичок уявно вирішувати завдання. Приміром, просто згинаючи-розгинаючи пальці або крутячи рукою («качечка»), дитина по-перше, відтворює передбачений певною забавлянкою музичний рух, а по-друге – розвиває гнучкість і точність своїх рухів, дрібну моторику, яка є необхідною для розвитку сприйняття, уваги, пам'яті, мислення, мовлення і музичних здібностей.
Окрім того, граючись приміром у «Сороку-ворону», дорослий масажує дитині кінчики пальців руки, збуджуючи нервові закінчення, пов'язані з корою головного мозку, вдосконалюючи сенсорні можливості дитини. У зв'язку з цим інтенсивно розвивається зорова,тактильна і кінестетична чутливість, фонематичний і музичний слух, здатність розрізняти різні шуми, голоси людей, звуки й тони музики. Дитина навчається сприймати ритмічний малюнок і супроводжувати його рухами, оволодіває майстерністю різноманітного музичного руху – такого, який відповідає певному образу, провокує охоту до творчості, викликає почуття самовираження і задоволення отриманим результатом.
Якщо дитині від народження співати хоча б найпопулярніші забавлянки,зокрема «Ладки», «Кую-кую ніжку», «Сорока-ворона», «Зайчику-зайчику, де ти бував», «Ой, на горі жито, сидить зайчик», «Диби-диби-диби-би, пішла баба по гриби», «Ой чук, чуки-чук, наловив дід щук», «Печу-печу хлібчик», до яких є чимало рухових і мелодійних варіантів, то виявиться, що вже у півтора-два роки у музичній пам'яті дитини накопичиться понад десять забавлянок. З часом дитина зможе самостійно відтворювати слова, мелодію, інтонацію, ритмічний малюнок, характер і образ цих музичних творів.
Усім виконавцям забавлянок треба пам'ятати, що забавлянки – це насамперед маленький театр: перед вами дуже прискіпливий глядач, який вбирає у себе кожен ваш рух, жест, слово, мелодію, міміку, тембр голосу. Цим забавлянка надзвичайно важлива нелише для малюків, а й для дітей старшого віку. Якщо спонукати старшу дитину співати забавлянки малюку, то вона вчитиметься зацікавлювати свого маленького глядача і утримуватиме його увагу, вправлятиметься подавати інформацію інтерактивно. Відтак творчо розвиватимуться і слухач-глядач, і виконавець.
Основними ознаками музичної мови дитячого фольклору є простота мелодій, що мають невеликий діапазон, нескладні ритми та повторюваність. Саме тому діти швидко запам'ятовують і репродуктують малі фольклорні пісенні форми.
Слід наголосити на особливому значенні дитячого музичного фольклору у розвитку співоцьких навичок дітей: простота і невеликий діапазон мелодій малих фольклорних пісенних форм сприяють розвитку гнучкості голосу вже з наймолодшого віку, формуванню дихання, розвитку координування слуху та голосу, вміння співати протяжно, наспівно. А сюжетність дитячого музичного фольклору сприяє тому, що діти виконують його ще й з великим задоволенням.
Усі зазначені особливості музичної мови дитячого фольклору, її наближеність до можливостей дитячого голосу спонукають дітей не лише повторювати вивчені твори, а й активно проявляти ініціативу, емоційну чутливість під час виконання фольклорного твору, ставати його своєрідним співавтором.
Загалом мовленнєві вправи дають дітям змогу усвідомити багатство і різноманітність музичних ритмів та інтонацій, готують їхній голосовий апарат до співу, сприяють розвитку поліритмічного та поліфонічного слуху.
Запитання та завдання для самоконтролю
1.Назвіть основні функції музичного мистецтва.
2.Які функції музичного мистецтва, на Вашу думку, найбільш важливі длярозвитку мовлення дітей?
3.Які мовленнєві завдання має вирішувати музичний керівник під час навчання дітей співів?
4.Які елементи містить система музичного виховання Карла Орфа?
5.Що розвивають традиційні забавлянки у дітей дошкільного віку?
6.Що потрібно для перетворення словесного тексту на матеріал для мовленнєвого музикування?

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), Оленка ххх (04.12.2016), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Автор: Лященко В.М., к.п.н., старший викладач кафедри методики дошкільної та початкової освіти Харківської академії неперервної освіти
Дошкільний вік - один з найбільш відповідальних періодів у житті кожної людини. Саме в ці роки закладаються основи здоров'я, гармонійного розумового, морального і фізичного розвитку дитини, формується особистість людини. В якості найважливішої умови гармонійного розвитку особистості JI. C. Виготський назвав єдність формування емоційної та інтелектуальної сфер психіки дитини. Музичне виховання - унікальний засіб формування цієї єдності, оскільки воно має великий вплив не тільки на емоційний, але і на пізнавальний розвиток дитини, бо музика несе в собі не тільки емоції, а й величезний світ ідей, думок, образів. Музичне виховання починається зі знайомства з музичними творами. У процесі прослуховування музичних творів діти пізнають музику різного характеру (весела, сумна, повільна, швидка і т.д.), і не просто пізнають, а сприймають і засвоюють специфіку різних творів (авторська або народна пісня; колискова, танець, полька, вальс , марш і т.д.). Але музичне виховання не було б повноцінним, якби діти обмежувалися лише співом або прослуховуванням музики. Важливу роль у музично-педагогічному процесі відіграють танцювально-ритмічні рухи.Танцювально-ритмічні рухи служать справі пізнання дитиною навколишньої дійсності і, в той же час, - є засобом вираження музичних образів, характеру музичних творів. Видатний музичний педагог А.Д. Артоболевська, у книзі "Перша зустріч з музикою" стверджує, що музичні здібності дітей проявляються і розвиваються, перш за все, через рух з музикою. Крім того, в період дошкільного дитинства дитина інтенсивно росте і розвивається, рухи стають його потребою, тому фізичне виховання особливо важливо в цей віковий період. А музично-ритмічні рухи поєднують в собі як емоційно-творчий розвиток, так і розвиток фізичний. Іншими словами, мистецтво танцю - це синтез естетичного та фізичного розвитку людини. Виконання різних танцювально-ритмічних рухів, зміцнює опорно-руховий апарат, розвиває координацію рухів і орієнтацію в просторі.Таким чином, тема розвитку танцювально-ритмічних рухів є актуальною в дошкільному педагогічному процесі.
Музичне виховання для дітей дошкільного віку має важливе значення, як для інтелектуального розвитку, так і для фізичного. Тут на перший план вступають танцювально-ритмічні рухи. Система ритмічного виховання, заснована швейцарським музикантом-педагогом Е. Жаком-Далькрозом, отримала широке поширення на початку XX століття в багатьох країнах. Його метод зводиться до того, щоб, використовуючи спеціально підібрані тренувальні вправи, розвивати у дітей (починаючи з дошкільного віку) музикальний слух, пам'ять, увагу, ритмічність, пластичну виразність рухів. Позитивний вплив музично-ритмічних рухів на загальнофункціональну діяльність організму доведено. Про це писав І.М. Сєченов, характеризуючи взаємозв'язок слухових і м'язових відчуттів.Навчання мови рухів вимагає від педагога не тільки знання відповідної методики, але й передбачають наявність у нього правильного уявлення про танець як художньої діяльності, виді мистецтва. Саме розуміння природи танцю дозволяє педагогу більш осмислено і кваліфіковано вирішувати поставлені завдання. Процес навчання танцювальним рухам досить трудомісткий і вимагає від педагога особливо майстерності і кваліфікації. Ось лише основні завдання танцювально-ритмічного навчання дітей дошкільного віку: вчити сприймати розвиток музичних образів і погоджувати рухи з їх характером; ритмічно і виразно рухатися; грати в музичні ігри, водити хороводи, виконувати танці на заняттях і під час іншої діяльності; розвивати почуття ритму і т.д.
До видів музично-ритмічних рухів відносять :
•	музично-ритмічна гра;
•	хоровод;
•	танець;
•	вправи;
•	драматизація
Танцювально-ритмічні рухи дітей дошкільного віку
Органічна єдність музики і рухів необхідна і природня. Рухи повинні розкривати зміст музики, відповідати характеру, формі, динаміці, темпу і ритму музичного твору. У той же час руху спонукають до свідомого сприйняття музичного твору. А музика стає зрозумілішою і легше засвоюється, надаючи рухам особливу виразність, чіткість, ритмічність. Відомо, що як у співі, так і в русі необхідно досягти повної відповідності з музикою. Яскраві приклади взаємозв'язку музики і рухів демонструють такі види спорту, як художня гімнастика, фігурне катання, синхронне плавання. Значне місце в музично-ритмічному вихованні дошкільнят відводиться танцям. Навчити дитину передавати характер музичного твору, його образний зміст через пластику рухів під музику - саме на це спрямована робота над танцем. Відомо, що діти дуже люблять танцювати. У танцях вони задовольняють свою природну потребу в русі. У виразних, ритмічних рухах танцю розкриваються почуття, думки, настрій, виявляється характер дітей. Танець - мистецтво синтетичне. Воно спрямоване на вирішення музично-ритмічного, фізичного, естетичного та психічного розвитку дітей. Рухи під музику привчають їх до колективних дій, сприяють вихованню почуття колективізму, дружби, товариства, взаємної поваги.Рухи під музику зміцнюють дитячий організм. Задоволення, отримане дитиною в процесі рухових дій, побічно супроводжуються значними фізіологічними змінами в його організмі, покращується дихання і кровообіг. Весела музика збуджує нервову систему, викликає посилену діяльність вищих відділів головного мозку, пов'язаних з асоціативними, інтелектуальними та вольовими процесами. Діяльність скелетної мускулатури в дошкільному віці має важливе значення, так як у зростаючого організму відновлення витраченої енергії характеризується не тільки поверненням до вихідного рівня, але і його перевищенням. Тому в результаті занять танцями відбувається не трата, а придбання енергії. Музично-ритмічні рухи сприяють формуванню моторики, покращує поставу. Систематичні заняття танцями дуже корисні для фізичного розвитку дітей: поліпшується постава, вдосконалюються пропорції тіла, зміцнюються м'язи. Поступово діти починають легше, граціозніше рухатися, стають розкутими. У дітей з'являються такі якості рухів, як легкість, "польотність", пружність, спритність, швидкість і енергійність. Завдяки музиці руху дошкільнят стають більш чіткими, виразними і красивими.Помічено: якщо музика подобається, у дітей виникає бажання рухатися, їм важко всидіти на місці, вони буквально "вихлюпують" свої емоції. Ритм можна "переживати". І дітям легше передати своє розуміння музики не словом, а за допомогою рухів. А це гарна передумова для творчого процесу. Здобуваючи знання та навички в області танцювального мистецтва, діти починають розуміти, що кожен танець має свій зміст, характер, свій образ. Щоб передати виразність танцювальних образів, дитина повинна запам'ятати не тільки самі руху, але і їх послідовність (що само по собі позитивно впливає на розвиток пам'яті та уваги), а й мобілізувати уяву, спостережливість, творчу активність. Танець привчає дітей до норм культурного спілкування. У дітях виховується скромність, доброзичливість, привітність. Хлопчики починають дбайливо ставитися до своєї партнерки. Танець стає одним із засобів морального виховання дитини.
Види танців
Танці складаються з простих народних і класичних танцювальних рухів. Їх можна розділити на кілька видів:
•	танці й танці із зафіксованими рухами, побудова яких визначається структурою музичного твору;
•	вільні танці й танці, в яких найбільш яскраво проявляються творчі здібності виконавців;
•	комбіновані танці, які включають зафіксовані руху і вільну імпровізацію;
•	народні танці й танці, побудовані на справжніх елементах народного танцю;
•	характерні танці, виконувані різними персонажами;
•	дитячі бальні танці, які включають кроки польки, галопу, вальсоподібні рухи та інші.
В даний час увага дітей і педагогів привертають сучасні ритми музики, нові танці. Але іноді доводиться стикатися з тим, що діти, спостерігаючи в побуті танці дорослих, наслідують найгіршим зразкам їх виконання (вони кривляються, ламаються, танцюють грубо, немузикально). Це викликає велику тривогу, так як саме в дошкільному віці закладаються основи художньо-музичного смаку.
Існує два шляхи в роботі над створенням дитячих танців.
Перший шлях - це робота над полегшеним, доступним для дітей варіантів вже існуючих бальних танців для дорослих з використанням тієї ж музики. У них зберігаються рухи танцю для дорослих, його малюнок, але скорочується кількість фігур, спрощується композиція, виключаються найбільш важкі для дитячого виконання елементи.
Інший шлях - це створення нового дитячого танцю на вподобану дітям і підходящу по музичній структурі, формі музику. У такі танці включаються обов'язкові для дошкільнят програмні танцювальні навички (пружинки, підскоки, кроки галопу, приставний, ритмічні хлопки та ін), багато з яких виконуються в новій сучасній манері. Одночасно вводяться і нові елементи.
При складанні нових танців для дітей дошкільного віку необхідно керуватися цілою низкою художньо-педагогічних вимог:
•	Кожен дитячий танець повинен мати яскраве емоційне зміст, своєрідний колорит.
•	Танці повинні бути доступні дітям, відповідати їх технічним можливостям. В іншому випадку, навчання перетвориться на виснажливий тренаж і втратить свою виховну цінність.
•	Дитячий танець повинен бути дуже концентрованим, компактним. Не рекомендується в нього включати велику кількість різних фігур - це стомлює дітей.
•	Треба враховувати психофізичну особливість дітей-дошкільнят, ретельно лімітувати фізичне навантаження, контроль над якою необхідно здійснювати. А саме:
•стежити за поставою дітей на заняттях, характером рухових завдань;
•визначати дозування фізичного навантаження, враховуючи побажання лікаря;
•звертати уваги на скарги дітей під час занять танцями;
•в бесідах з вихователями та батьками з'ясовувати всі дані про здоров'я дитини, її індивідуальних особливостях.
•	Танець для дітей повинен мати чіткий малюнок рухів. Необхідно пам'ятати про збереження точності і закінченості танцювальної форми, тільки в цьому випадку танець буде зручний для багаторазового повторення. Необхідні органічний взаємозв'язок рухів з музикою, облік не тільки загального характеру музики, а й основних засобів музичної виразності (динамічних, темпових, метроритмических, гармонійних особливостей, регістрового забарвлення, форми побудови цього твору).
•	Важливо також різноманітність репертуару дитячого танцю (за змістом, настроєм).
•	Цікавим для дітей моментом може з'явитися зміна партнерів в танці, елемент гри, жарти, незвичайних атрибутів, костюмів.
•	Щоб зацікавити дітей танцем, педагог повинен дати загальну характеристику танцю, відзначити його особливості.
•	Велике значення має слухання музики танцю, з'ясування її змісту та особливостей, розбір її структури (окремих частин, музичних фраз). Дітям можна запропонувати відзначити ударами акценти, ритмічний малюнок, початок нової частини, музичної фрази і т.д.
•	У процесі розучування танцю педагогові доводиться неодноразово повертатися до змісту і особливостям прослухати музику, допомагати дітям знаходити відтінки руху, що відображають характер музики. Необхідно ввести дітей у світ тієї музики, під яку вони будуть танцювати.
•	Першорядну роль відіграє правильний, чіткий, виразний показ рухів педагогом. Хороший показ викликає у дітей бажання скоріше навчитися так само гарно танцювати. Педагог повинен спеціально готуватися до цього показу, проробляти окремі танцювальні елементи перед дзеркалом. Важливо ясно показати всі нюанси танцювальних рухів. Показ може супроводжуватися словесними поясненнями, вказівками. Це допоможе зробити процес навчання більш свідомим і доступним.
•	Педагог заздалегідь аналізує, які помилки можуть зустрітися у дітей при оволодінні тим або іншим рухом, знаходить точні слова для пояснення окремих деталей, продумує образні порівняння, чіткі короткі вказівки.
•	У роботі над танцем велике значення мають підготовчі танцювальні вправи.
•	Рекомендується спочатку розучити з дітьми окремі танцювальні елементи, які в міру засвоєння можуть з'єднуватися в танцювальні фігури. Діти можуть стояти врозтіч або в загальному колі, в цьому випадку вони добре бачать показ педагога, а педагог у свою чергу має можливість контролювати якість рухів. Якщо діти стоять врозтіч, показ педагога повинен бути дзеркальним.
•	Найчастіше треба використовувати і показ дітей, які добре виконують той чи інший рух.
•	Зустрічаються випадки, коли в практиці виключається всяка попередня робота над танцем або елементами. Танець розучується цілком, діти виконують рухи невпевнено, часто помиляються, отримують багато зауважень від педагога. Все це знижує інтерес до танцю, прочісування навчання подовжується, стає малоефективною.
•	Без оволодіння технікою руху неможливо добитися і його виразності.
•	Музичний супровід - справа першорядної важливості. Музика повинна вибиратися відповідно до вимог гарного смаку. Що стосується його критеріїв (щодо музичного оформлення занять танцями), вони визначаються такими поняттями, як ясність, дохідливість, закінченість мелодії. Робота під фонограмами музичних творів дає можливість педагогу спостерігати за кожною дитиною, коригувати руху прямо в процесі виконання, захоплювати дітей власним показом. І, звичайно, приємно бачити результати такої роботи: чіткість, синхронність, ритмічність, виразність, образність, - всі ці якості досягаються із захопленням, і головне - усіма дітьми. Яскрава, цікава музика викликає бажання рухатися, танцювати, дозволяє розкритися кожній дитині, показати, на що він здатний. Передбачається певний рівень розвитку у дітей музичних здібностей, і в першу чергу музично-ритмічного почуття, а також хороші якість їх рухової підготовки.
•	Необхідно враховувати напрями навчання в кожній віковій групі.У дітей молодшої групи координація рухів розвинена недостатньо. Вони ходять, перевалюючись, тягнуть ноги, опускають голову, важко бігають і стрибають. Характерною рисою цього віку є збудження нервової системи і недостатнє гальмування, тому у дітей заповільнена реакція на музичні сигнали. Незважаючи на це, у малюків виробляється стійкий інтерес до танців. Зміцнюючи його, дітей привчають слухати музику і рухатися відповідно до неї.
•	Музика до танців повинна бути яскравою і виразною за формою, що допомагає виконувати краще танцювальні рухи. Особливу увагу в молодшій групі слід приділяти вмінню дітей розрізняти початок і кінець музичного твору і відповідно з цим починати і закінчувати руху.
•	Під час розучування танцю слід дотримуватися певну послідовність. Спочатку діти слухають музику, потім - пояснення педагога про її характер, формі твору і т.д. Можна показати танець разом з вихователем або заздалегідь підготовленим дитиною. Потім вихователь танцює разом з дітьми, уважно спостерігаючи за ними і допомагаючи їм, наприклад, знайти праву ніжку або ручку і т.п.
Для дітей молодшої групи треба підбирати танці, виконання яких сприяють виробленню наступних танцювальних навичок:
•	ритмічно ходити і бігати, передаючи різний темп, відзначаючи кінець і початок кожної частини;
•	виконувати рухи з атрибутами (ляльками, султанчикамит.д.);
•	по черзі притупувати ніжками, кружляти порізно і парами, плескати в долоні, виставляти ніжки по черзі на п'ятку і ін.
Показники рівня розвитку дітей:
•	інтерес до танцювального процесу руху під музику;
•	виразність рухів;
•	вміння передавати в пластиці характер музики, танцювальний образ.
Методика навчання танцювально-ритмічним рухам
У методиці навчання дошкільнят ритмічним рухам і співу багато спільного.
По-перше, застосовуються подібні методи:
•	наочно-слуховий (виразне виконання музики педагогом),
•	наочно-зоровий, руховий (показ ігор, танців, окремих їх елементів),
•	словесний (образний розповідь керівника про нову гру , танці, пояснення і хід виконання рухів, нагадування про їх прийомах і т.д.),
•	вправи (багаторазові повторення, варіювання знайомого матеріалу).
По-друге, у співі та ритміці застосовується послідовне розучування репертуару з урахуванням складності твори, вікових та індивідуальних можливостей кожної дитини.
Однак є й відмінності, які властиві тільки цьому виду музичної діяльності. Розглянемо їх.
Музичні твори вимагають повного цілісного сприйняття. І хоча вони яскраві за характером, але мають певний зміст, невеликі за обсягом (частіше це хороводні, маршові ігрові пісні, інструментальні п'єси образотворчого характеру), у навчанні ритміці завжди пов'язані з рухом, певною дією, іноді зі словами. Тому сприйняття музичної гри цілісне - сприйняття єдності музики і руху. Зробити це складно, так як гра передбачає дії багатьох учасників і показ її цілком з музичним супроводом майже неможливий. У цьому випадку педагог користується не тільки показом, але і словом, пояснюючи гру, то в образній формі, то у формі чітких коротких вказівок.

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), Vanda (25.11.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (10.12.2017), Оленка ххх (04.12.2016), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Існує багато способівпервинного ознайомлення з грою. Найбільш доцільним наступний:
•спочатку виконується вся музика,
•потім дається короткий виклад гри
•і на закінчення повторно звучить музичний твір
Найчастіше цей спосіб використовується в досить простих несюжетних або супроводжуваних піснею іграх.
Виконання пісні створює цілісне враження про ті музично-ігрових образах, які дітям належить відтворити. Виконанню музики передує розповідь, який ніби підводить до розуміння програмного змісту твору. Ігри, мають розгорнуту дію, вимагають своїх способів і прийомів. Можна застосовувати показ характерного ігрового руху: вихователь рухається, одночасно музичний керівник виконує твір. Якщо керівник сам проводить показ, то спочатку він виконує музику, потім рух, одночасно наспівуючи мелодію (без слів). Таке поєднання різних прийомів - виконання всього музичного твору, показ основних елементів гри, часткове їх опис - дуже дієво в навчанні. Однак необхідно, щоб діти якомога частіше самостійно знаходили небудь рухи. Цілісне сприйняття набуває особливого змісту, якщо дитина здатна вловлювати і утримувати у своїй свідомості окремі компоненти твору: характер розвитку музичних образів, темпові, динамічні зміни. Тому, навчаючи дітей, слід вибирати такі прийоми, які допоможуть дитині відчути багатство "мови музики" і передати це в рухах
Хороші результати приносять методичні прийоми, звернені відразу до всієї групи учасників (в цьому особливість занять ритмікою) або спрямовані на активізацію кожної дитини окремо. До них можна віднести такі:
•	Індивідуальна перевірка рівня засвоєних навичок, розвитку здібностей шляхом епізодичних обстежень, а також шляхом спостереження за поведінкою дитини, її успіхами.Використання в процесі заняття прийомів, звернених до кожної дитини;
•	створення обстановки, що викликає у невпевнених дітей бажання діяти і обмежує зайво самовпевнених;
•	індивідуальні вказівки деяким дітям поряд із загальним зазначенням всьому колективу;
•	виконання індивідуальних ролей, розподіл на групи і підгрупи, з тим щоб одні хлопці виконували завдання, а інші давали цьому оцінку.
Включення в разі потреби дуже коротких за часом (2-3 хвилини) індивідуальних занять. Такі методичні прийоми розвивають самостійність і творчі задатки дошкільнят. Це дуже важливо в навчанні. Знайомлячи дітей з музичним твором вперше, педагог повинен спонукати їх до самостійних висловлювань про характер музики, рухах, які можуть відповідати цій музиці. На наступних заняттях стимулювати до самостійності навіть при засвоєнні показаних їм рухів. Діти в змозі висловитися про те, як краще виконати танець, перераховують послідовність побудови танці і без допомоги дорослого виконують небудь рух і т.д. Рухи, придумані дітьми, потім уточнюються і оцінюються керівником.Крім цього, можливі найрізноманітніші прийоми активізації творчості дітей.
Методика навчання музично-ритмічним рухам характеризується наступним:
•	в ході освоєння репертуару дітей постійно вправляють, розвиваючи навички музичного сприйняття в єдності з виразним рухом;
•	розучуючи ігри, хороводи, танці, послідовно ускладнюють завдання з урахуванням особливостей репертуару;
•	неодноразово повторюють вивчений матеріал, закріплюючи знання, які діти зможуть застосовувати у самостійній діяльності;
•	постійно стимулюють творчу самостійність хлопців, використовують різноманітні варіанти ігор, танців, хороводів;
•	пропонують дітям творчі завдання різної складності залежно від їх віку, індивідуальних інтересів і здібностей.
Розучування нового танцю, ігри вимагає цілеспрямованого сприйняття музики, визначення особливостей її звучання (ударами долонь, помахами рук і т.п.). При ознайомленні з музикою до сюжетної грі необхідні образні пояснення, використання відповідної іграшки, щоб малюки відчули характер кожного персонажа.
У процесі навчання можна користуватися такими прийомами: показавши дітям танець, вправа цілком, надалі педагог розучує її по частинах. Вправляючи дітей у точному, ритмічному виконанні кожного руху, повторюючи його кілька разів, педагог показує рухи сам, схвалює правильні дії окремих дітей.
В кінці року педагог перевіряє рівень музично-ритмічних навичок, оцінюючи, чи відчувають діти контрастний характер музики. Він пропонує їм, наприклад, твори для ходьби, бігу, зазначає, передають чи вони характер маршу або легкої, рухомої музики, а також визначає, наскільки узгоджені з нею руху дітей. Щоб визначити, чи відчувають діти форму музичного твору, можна запропонувати їм виконати знайому танець і побачити, як точно вони змінюють рух у зв'язку зі зміною музичних частин. Методика навчання танцювально-ритмічним рухам дітей будується в основному на показі педагога, на емоційно-образних поясненнях і вказівках.
Призначення вправ:
•	для вдосконалення основних видів руху (ходьби, бігу, підскоків);
•	для попереднього розучування рухів до несюжетних іграм і танцям;
•	для розвитку виразності рухів персонажів сюжетних ігор;
•	для композиційної завершеності музично-ритмічних рухів.
Останні вправи здебільшого проводяться з предметами: прапорцями, обручами, стрічками, палицями, м'ячами, квітами, кульками, листям, сніжками і т.д.
При відборі музичного матеріалу для вправ необхідно, щоб будь-яке, навіть саме невелике і просте, твір володіло художніми достоїнствами, розвиваючими як слухове сприйняття, так і художньо-музичний смак дитини.
Мета вправ - навчити дітей виконувати музично-ритмічні завдання, виробляти техніку рухів. Вправи тісно пов'язані з танцями, іграми і спрямовані на розвиток у дітей музичного сприйняття і ритмічності рухів.
Весела музика збуджує нервову систему, викликає посилену діяльність вищих відділів головного мозку, пов’язаних з асоціативними, інтелектуальними та вольовими процесами. Діяльність скелетної мускулатури в дошкільному віці має важливе значення, так як у зростаючого організму відновлення витраченої енергії характеризується не тільки поверненням до вихідного рівня, але і його перевищенням. Тому в результатізаняттями танцями відбувається не трата, а придбання енергії. Музично-ритмічні рухи сприяють формуванню моторики, покращує поставу.Систематичні заняття танцями дуже корисні для фізичного розвитку дітей:
•	поліпшується постава,
•	вдосконалюються пропорції тіла,
•	зміцнюються м’язи.
Поступово діти починають легше, граціозніше рухатись, стають розкутими.У дітей з’являється такі якості рухів, як легкість, польотність, пружність, спритність, швидкість і енергійність. Завдяки музиці, рухи дошкільнятстають більш чіткими, виразними і красивими.Здобуваючи знання та навички в області танцювального мистецтва,діти починають розуміти, що кожен танець має свій зміст, характер, свійобраз. Щоб передати виразність танцювальних образів, дитина повинназапам’ятати не тільки самі рухи, але і їх послідовність ( що само по собіпозитивно впливає на розвиток пам’яті та уваги), але й мобілізувати уяву, спостережливість,творчу активність.
Танець привчає дітей до норм культурного спілкування. У дітяхвиховується скромність, доброзичливість, привітність. Хлопчики починаютьдбайливо ставитися до своєї партнерки. Танець стає одним із засобівморального виховання дитини.
Весела музика збуджує нервову систему, викликає посилену діяльність вищих відділів головного мозку, пов’язаних з асоціативними, інтелектуальними та вольовими процесами. Діяльність скелетної мускулатури в дошкільному віці має важливе значення, так як у зростаючого організму відновлення витраченої енергії характеризується не тільки поверненням до вихідного рівня, але і його перевищенням. Тому в результатізаняттями танцями відбувається не трата, а придбання енергії. Музично-ритмічні рухи сприяють формуванню моторики, покращує поставу.Систематичні заняття танцями дуже корисні для фізичного розвитку дітей:
•	поліпшується постава,
•	вдосконалюються пропорції тіла,
•	зміцнюються м’язи.
Поступово діти починають легше, граціозніше рухатись, стають розкутими.У дітей з’являється такі якості рухів, як легкість, польотність, пружність, спритність, швидкість і енергійність. Завдяки музиці, рухи дошкільнятстають більш чіткими, виразними і красивими.Здобуваючи знання та навички в області танцювального мистецтва,діти починають розуміти, що кожен танець має свій зміст, характер, свійобраз. Щоб передати виразність танцювальних образів, дитина повинназапам’ятати не тільки самі рухи, але і їх послідовність ( що само по собіпозитивно впливає на розвиток пам’яті та уваги), але й мобілізувати уяву, спостережливість,творчу активність.
Танець привчає дітей до норм культурного спілкування. У дітяхвиховується скромність, доброзичливість, привітність. Хлопчики починаютьдбайливо ставитися до своєї партнерки. Танець стає одним із засобівморального виховання дитини.

----------

lolu66 (09.01.2016), Vanda (25.11.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (10.12.2017), Танічка (02.01.2017)

----------


## зірка

Схема-конспект гурткового заняття
Тема заняття:
Мета заняття: (навчальна, розвивальна, виховна)
Тип заняття: (засвоєння нових знань, умінь та навичок; формування практичних умінь та навичок; застосування вмінь та навичок; узагальнення; комбінований)
Вид заняття:
Форма заняття:
Обладнання: таблиці, плакати, посібники, схеми, моделі, роздатковий матеріал, демонстраційний матеріал, діаграми, література тощо.
Хід заняття :
І. Вступна частина
- повідомлення теми та мети заняття, очікувальних результатів;
- актуалізація опорних знань;
- мотивація навчальної діяльності гуртківців
ІІ. Основна частина
- висвітлення керівником матеріалу нової теми;
- залучення учнів до самостійного осмислення нового матеріалу, самостійна робота;
- підведення гуртківців до узагальнень, висновків.
ІІІ. Заключна частина
- обґрунтування гуртківцями можливості використання отримання знань, умінь, навичок;
- загальний підсумок заняття із зазначенням його позитивних та негативних моментів;
- повідомлення завдань на наступне заняття (якщо є);
- рекомендована література (якщо є).

Коментарі до кожного пункту схеми, які повинні бути відображені 
при плануванні, оформленні конспекту та проведенні заняття.
Тема заняття.
Формулювання теми має стосуватися фактичного матеріалу заняття, викликати інтерес до почутого. Тема яка пропонується вихованцям може відрізнятися від теми, записаної  в плані за стилем (художній-діловий). Тема повинна чітко, лаконічно, емоційно виражати стислий зміст заняття.
Мета заняття.
Це основа ефективної діяльності педагога та учнів, що визначає характер їх взаємодії. Вона реалізується в спільній діяльності всіх учасників навчально-виховного процесу. В меті заняття формулюється результат, до якого повинні прагнути учасники навчального процесу, і якщо вона визначена нечітко, чи педагог погано уявляє собі шляхи та способи її досягнення, ефективності заняття важко досягти.
     Перш ніж сформулювати триєдину мету заняття педагог повинен знайти відповіді на питання: 
- чого має навчити це заняття?
- як допоможе навчальний матеріал в розвитку вмінь та навичок вихованців?
- як вплине на погляди, переконання, почуття, над чим примусить замислитися?
- яке значення цього заняття в загальному процесі освіти і виховання?
Мета заняття: навчальна, розвиваюча, виховна.
Навчальна мета (навчити, познайомити) – передбачає формування практичної діяльності, уміння аналізувати, спостерігати. Спрямована на активізацію уяви та фантазії.
Типові формулювання:
- навчити, дати уявлення, прояснити, учити, розповісти, розкрити …
- познайомити з інформацією, умовами тощо…
- проконтролювати засвоєння певних вмінь та навичок, вивчених на попередніх заняттях…
- сформувати (закріпити) певні навички та вміння … по даному матеріалу (на матеріалі цього заняття)
- розширити або поглибити (збагатити) знання.
- узагальнити знання, одержувані з різних джерел ( в тому числі самостійно)…
Розвиваюча мета (розвинути) – спрямована на розвиток творчого потенціалу.
Типові формулювання :
 - розвинути (розкрити)
- розвивати почуття (кольору, світу …)
- формувати практичні навички та вміння…
- удосконалювати вміння та навички…
- забезпечити в ході заняття (розвиток мови учнів, поповнення словникового запасу, оволодіння…)
- Виховна мета (виховати) – спрямована на виховання загальнолюдських цінностей, нових ідей та образів.
 Типові формулювання:
 - виховувати почуття …
- прищеплювати…
- сприяти в ході заняття вихованню певних якостей (понять)
- для рішення завдань  (естетичного, морального, духовного…) виховання…
- з метою рішення завдань (громадського…) виховання…
- викликати інтерес до інформації, людей, умов взаємодії…
- залучити, заохотити, зміцнити інтерес…
- викликати неприйняття… 
Типи занять
У центрі уваги позашкільної освіти стоїть особистість дитини з її потребами і інтересами. Тому, краще за все вирішує проблему проведення заняття особистісноорієнтований підход.
Заняття в гуртку є є особистісноорієнтованим, спрямовані на покращення якості дитячого життя на основі творчості вихованців і педагогів, принципів самореалізації, максимального збільшення соціального досвіду дитини;  духовної єдності особистості і колективу у спільній цікавій діяльності і відпочинку.
В позашкільній педагогіці використовують як шкільні типи занять та їх форми такі нетрадиційні.
Кожне заняття має свою структуру. Тип заняття визначається наявністю та послідовністю структурних частин. Тип – це орієнтир, спрямованість, характеристика, обличчя.
Класифікація типів занять
- заняття засвоєння нового матеріалу (нових знань, умінь, навичок)
- формування практичних умінь та навичок;
- застосування вмінь та навичок;
- узагальнення;
- контрольне (підсумкове);
- комбіноване.

Форми організації занять
 Форми організації навчання – зовнішнє вираження узгодженої діяльності педагога та вихованців, яка здійснюється в певному режимі та по порядку.
Форми організації занять в позашкільній роботі :
- групові: ведеться робота з усією групою, викладається загальний матеріал. В межах групи можливо виділяти підгрупи.
- індивідуальні: передбачено роботу з дітьми, які виявили особливі здібності, які претендують на роль солістів, виконавців головних ролей.
Види занять :
 - ділова гра, змагання, театралізоване заняття, взаємо навчання вихованців, залік, творчий звіт, конкурс, рольова гра, концерт, конференція, семінар, екскурсія, салон, мандрівка, імпровізація тощо.
Обладнання:
- посібники, газети, журнали, документи тощо;
- дидактичні матеріали, наочний матеріал (схеми, моделі, плакати тощо);
- відеофільми, комп’ютерні диски, аудіо матеріали.
Обладнання повинне відповідати вимогам часу.
Очікувальний результат – які завдання мають бути вирішені, чого повинні навчитися вихованці.
Хід заняття (структура заняття)
Структура – поєднання, взаємозв’язок елементів і частин заняття.
Структура залежить від типу заняття.
В структурі заняття можна виділити дві частини : постійну (загальну), змінювану.
 І. Вступна частина .
Організаційний момент – перевірте готовність дітей до уроку, підтримуйте порядок і дисципліну протягом усього заняття.
Повідомлення теми та мети заняття, очікуваних результатів.
Тема, мета заняття повинні оголошуватися обов’язково , назва теми, мета, завдання мають бути адаптованим до сприйняття дітей.
- поясніть важливість теми;
- зробіть мету заняття метою вихованців;
- формуйте мету, орієнтуючись на потреби та інтереси вихованців;
- формулюйте конкретні навчальні завдання, якими повинні оволодіти учні;
- нагадайте тему, мету і завдання протягом заняття;
- концентруйтесь на знаннях і уміннях, що відповідають інтересам і потребам вихованців:
 ІІ.Основна частина
 - перевірка в дітей знань та вмінь, які вони вже мають для підготовки до вивчення нової теми;
- висвітлення керівником матеріалу нової теми (ознайомлення з новими знаннями та вміннями , показ зразка формування);
- оволодіння вихованцями новими теоретичними та практичними знаннями  (вправи на освоєння нових знань, умінь, навичок за зразком);
- залучення вихованців до самостійного осмислення нового матеріалу, самостійна робота  (перенос засвоєних знань, умінь, навичок у подібну ситуацію, завдання творчого характеру);
 Засвоєння нових навчальних компетентностей:
- нові поняття, терміни, способи їх засвоєння;
- визначення пізнавальних навчальних задач заняття (про що діти повинні дізнатись і що засвоїти);
- самостійна робота та її зміст;
- проблемні та інформаційні питання;
- варіанти вирішення проблеми;
- варіанти закріплення вивченого матеріалу.
 Формування навчальних способів діяльності:
- конкретні вміння й навички для відпрацювання;
- види самостійних робіт і вправ; 
- способи «зворотного» зв’язку з вихованцями.

ІІІ. Заключна частина (підведення підсумків заняття)
 - обґрунтування гуртківцями можливості використання отриманих знань, умінь, навичок;
- загальний підсумок заняття із зазначенням його позитивних та негативних моментів;
- повідомлення завдань на наступне заняття (якщо є);
- рекомендована література (якщо є).

----------

n@denk@ (18.08.2016), Валя Муза (03.05.2016), ларисаша (15.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.12.2016)

----------

